# Official: Mayweather vs Berto September 12



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather- "September 12, 2015 for number 49. Come be part of the history. Book your hotel and flights now."









No need to do a poll for this fight. The undercard should be good at least.

Floyd Mayweather vs. Andre Berto

Roman Martinez vs. Orlando Salido 2

Badou Jack vs. George Groves

Jose Pedraza vs. Jhonny Gonzalez

Furthermore, it's our understanding that Ishe Smith vs. Vanes Martirosyan will be televised on Showtime Extreme during the hour leading up to the start of the pay-per-view event (source)


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Why would Showtime allow this? They are going to pay him 32mm for a ppv that will be rushed?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

was about to post this...now im a floyd fan but this is just going to be a sparring session


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Why would Showtime allow this? They are going to pay him 32mm for a ppv that will be rushed?


they said it was too late notice to put the fight on CBS. They needed 6-9 months to secure advertisers :verysad. I read that it's possible that he could fight number 50 on CBS though if he decides to keep fighting


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Berto by brutal and embarrassing 2nd round KO. :deal


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

ugh


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Come be part of the history.


:lol: Yeah a history of shit fights on PPV :sad5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Laratooslick said:


> was about to post this...now im a floyd fan but this is just going to be a sparring session


yeah man this is a disappointing ppv. Berto is the type to go out on his shield, so I think it'll be somewhat entertaining with a possible KO for Floyd.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime Boxing- "Itâ€™s official. Floyd Mayweather to face Andre Berto Sept. 12 on Showtime PPV."


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Dammit! 

It's too late for any other fight to fill in, the only fighter I could think of who could take the fight was Porter but it seems like it is Berto :sad5

All for a great undercard now. Even that maybe too much of a late notice to be stacked up nicely :lol:


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Dreadful choice, he deserves every bit of criticism he'll get for this and anyone who buys this is a fool. The undercard will be shit too, guaranteed.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lmao definitely streaming this.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh wait, it's on PPV? I didn't expect that :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

No fucking way :lol:

Alright :conf


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd Mayweather- "September 12, 2015 for number 49. Come be part of the history. Book your hotel and flights now."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Dreadful choice, he deserves every bit of criticism he'll get for this and anyone who buys this is a fool. The undercard will be shit too, guaranteed.


undercard is aight.

Floyd Mayweather vs. Andre Berto

Roman Martinez vs. Orlando Salido 2

Badou Jack vs. George Groves

Jose Pedraza vs. Jhonny Gonzalez

Ishe Smith vs. Vanes Martirosyan will be televised on Showtime Extreme during the hour leading up to the start of the pay-per-view event


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd finally gets the fight he's always wanted.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I would be very surprised if this did 400k buys.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Plutus said:


> I would be very surprised if this did 400k buys.


I doubt they're looking to do that many buys. I have no idea how they'll make a profit, but maybe they're just looking to do enough to be able to pay Floyd. They're obligated to pay him $32 million because of his contract and this is the only way they can get enough money to come close to that. I still don't understand why they just didn't pick Khan though. I know Khan ran his mouth and pissed them off, but it's still more lucrative and more credible opponent. 
Berto would only be good on CBS


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt they're looking to do that many buys. I have no idea how they'll make a profit, but maybe they're just looking to do enough to be able to pay Floyd. They're obligated to pay him $32 million because of his contract and this is the only way they can get enough money to come close to that. I still don't understand why they just didn't pick Khan though. I know Khan ran his mouth and pissed them off, but it's still more lucrative and more credible opponent.
> Berto would only be good on CBS


Because Khan is a much bigger threat and harder opponent than Berto. This fight is god awful, and you can guarantee that Mayweather won't put on a show again.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

This is such a joke, that a what people thought as pure trolling is becoming real!!! 

This is the first time I have NO interest in a fight at all... There not even a chance of an upset and this is the fight game, but its as close as impossible as you can get... No even the hype machine build up will get people interested in this fight, not even Eddie Hearn could sell this as a PPV...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Badou Jack vs. George Groves will be fight of the night.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Plutus said:


> I would be very surprised if this did 400k buys.


400K would be insane! I'm sure 250K will be an achievement.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Dreadful choice, he deserves every bit of criticism he'll get for this and anyone who buys this is a fool. The undercard will be shit too, guaranteed.


Just as Floyd was starting to 'shut' people like me up for criticising him all these years for poor fights and ducking fighters he goes and does this...

Ive always bought fights no matter how schitt they where just because I dont stream... But now that I need BT/ESPN for PBC, Prem and Champs League football Im really considering say fck this and not buying this card...

I just cant get my head round Floyd picking Berto, its crazy... Berto must think hes won the lottery, how much will he make from this???


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Because Khan is a much bigger threat and harder opponent than Berto. This fight is god awful, and you can guarantee that Mayweather won't put on a show again.


Yeah Floyd wanted an easy opponent, but shit if you're doing a ppv, you still need somebody credible. Khan won't be harder than Maidana or Pacquiao


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well this will be streamed :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Are you saying Boo, or Boo-erto?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man this is a disappointing ppv. Berto is the type to go out on his shield, so I think it'll be somewhat entertaining with a possible KO for Floyd.


He is not going KO Berto, get real.

That being said this is so shit i dont understand how this is a PPV.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Genuinely sad about this, by the way. 

Feels like it takes a lot of gloss off of his retirement


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> He is not going KO Berto, get real.
> 
> That being said this is so shit i dont understand how this is a PPV.


don't worry, I made a pact to never bet on Mayweather or Pacquiao KO again a few years ago. With Berto though, he could screw around and get himself knocked out on accident


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sauce?

Is this really legit official? I mean look at how shit both those promo graphics are. :lol:

Undercard looks semi-decent but fuck me, what a shit main event.

Won't be watching, in fact I will probably never watch this fight. Simply doesn't interest me whatsoever. Fuck Floyd for this.

EDIT: And it's on fucking PPV?! And for belts still?!

Absolutely laughable. Seriously one a 2/10 fight at best. The worst fight Mayweather's been in for at least 10 years.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

zzzz...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So how many people will be in attendance for this fight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I can only assume that Floyd has been paid well to take a dive and Showtime have waged their company on Berto.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man this is a disappointing ppv. Berto is the type to go out on his shield, so I think it'll be somewhat entertaining with a possible KO for Floyd.


This is just an easy win for floyd thats why he chose it. He either wants to go out flawless or get an easy fight before #50 .


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Watch Floyd tell us how berto is a great fighter and has so much respect for him etc etc


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm just happy amere con didn't get the shot.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

If it was free in SHO or CBS I would not have any problem with it. SHO is not even free to begin with. 
But PPV? WTF???!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Can we bring up all the quotes from people that said Mayweather wasn't fighting Berto, and he was trolling when he said Mayfield and Berto were his options. :lol:


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm probably being overly optimistic, but maybe Floyd will fight Thurman, Brook, or Khan in his 50th fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Awful.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait a minute..Salido vs Martinez 2 on the undercard? Aren't they top rank fighters?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like a decent undercard and Berto is rarely in a dull fight. That's all I got.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Oh my.

If you buy this PPV then you are a complete and utter dickhead. That is a fact.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll announce this here also

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-boxing-champions-finalizes-deal-fox-sports-1
Fox Sports 1 announced that PBC will be its exclusive boxing provider and that the cable sports network will televise 21 cards through June 2016. They will take place on Tuesday nights, hence the FS1 marketing slogan of "Toe-To-Toe Tuesdays." The fights will be simulcast on Spanish-language network Fox Deportes.

Here are the fights that were announced:

â€¢ Sept.8: Former junior middleweight titlist Austin Trout (29-2, 16 KOs) against Joey Hernandez (24-3-1, 14 KOs) in the main event with junior featherweights Jorge Lara (27-0-1, 19 KOs) and Jesus Rojas (21-1-1, 15 KOs) squaring off in the co-feature.

â€¢ Sept. 15: Rising welterweight contender Sammy Vasquez (19-0, 13 KOs) against Jose Lopez (25-3-1, 15 KOs). Light heavyweights Thomas Williams Jr. (18-1, 12 KOs) and Umberto Savigne (12-2, 9 KOs) will meet in the co-feature.

â€¢ Sept. 22: Junior middleweight contender Julian Williams (20-0-1, 12 KOs) takes on Luciano Cuello (35-3, 17 KOs). Junior featherweight Moises Flores (23-0, 16 KOs) will defend his interim title against Luis Emmanuel Cusolito (21-1, 19 KOs) in the co-feature.

â€¢ Sept. 29: Junior lightweight titlist Javier Fortuna (28-0-1, 20 KOs) will make his first defense when he faces Carlos Velazquez (19-1, 12 KOs). In the co-feature, junior middleweight Domonique Dolton (17-0, 9 KOs) will face 2012 Mexican Olympian Oscar Molina (13-0, 10 KOs).

Brian Kenny, the former longtime host of ESPN2's Friday Night Fights and, more recently, Showtime's "Showtime Championship Boxing," will serve as host of the series.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Time to watch at the casino


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll announce this here also
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-boxing-champions-finalizes-deal-fox-sports-1
> Fox Sports 1 announced that PBC will be its exclusive boxing provider and that the cable sports network will televise 21 cards through June 2016. They will take place on Tuesday nights, hence the FS1 marketing slogan of "Toe-To-Toe Tuesdays." The fights will be simulcast on Spanish-language network Fox Deportes.
> ...


Not amazing fights (not bad either) but theres fuck all else to do on a Tuesday so I'm game for boxing then. That said there aint a chance in hell I'm sitting up late to watch them so I guess its wed night for me.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> 400K would be insane! I'm sure 250K will be an achievement.


It will sell far more than that. Mayweather is the PPV king and this will be marketed as his last fight. Most people buying PPVs are not educated enough to know that this is a shit fight. I would be shocked if it sold less than 500K.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

It's probably just me, but I think it's frustrating that Floyd had all this talent, but never dared to be great. He didn't fight who he was supposed to.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

I may go to this. I've been wanting to go back to Vegas soon and the tickets should be far cheaper than the Pacquiao fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

Holy * what a shit fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> It's probably just me, but I think it's frustrating that Floyd had all this talent, but never dared to be great. He didn't fight who he was supposed to.


His timing was off at times but he certainly dared to be great by going on the run that he did. Which is why he _is_ great.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> It's probably just me, but I think it's frustrating that Floyd had all this talent, but never dared to be great. He didn't fight who he was supposed to.


who you mean Pacquiao?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

VG_Addict said:


> It's probably just me, but I think it's frustrating that Floyd had all this talent, but never dared to be great. He didn't fight who he was supposed to.


Except when he did and they became shot, drained, green, bloated, injured, unmotivated bums as soon as he beat them.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight is utter shit.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Cormega said:


> It will sell far more than that. Mayweather is the PPV king and this will be marketed as his last fight. Most people buying PPVs are not educated enough to know that this is a shit fight. I would be shocked if it sold less than 500K.


Pretty much. alot of casuals will but it just like they bought Maypac


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> His timing was off at times but he certainly dared to be great by going on the run that he did. Which is why he _is_ great.


No, obviously he IS great. I'm just saying he didn't fight them at their best.



bballchump11 said:


> who you mean Pacquiao?


He fought Pacquiao, but after 5 years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> No, obviously he IS great. I'm just saying he didn't fight them at their best.
> 
> He fought Pacquiao, but after 5 years.


ya I guess Floyd should have fought Keith Thurman instead or Khan in May


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol god damn this is a shit fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

LOOOOOL

on PPV too? 

what a sad, pathetic fight for "TBE"


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bahahahahahahaha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight is complete shit. that being said, i'll be in vegas that weekend and will buy dirt cheap tickets the day of the fight...because this fight is DEFINITELY not selling out


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Mind boggling stuff. Genuinely a joke of a fight.

I'm just glad he's retiring now. Things need to change and the sport and particularly the 147 division will be much better off when he's gone.

On the upside I'm genuinely pleased that Amir Khan didn't get the fight. Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Soto Karras must've been busy

I'll watch it for the undercard


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Berto is probably in fuckin dreamland after landing. Must feel like winning the lottery. Remember how fuckin terrible he looked when Soto Karass stopped him 2 years ago.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

So, who's gonna pay for this?

Fess up.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd getting that cash up.
About damn time he gave Berto some cash.
Berto has been the fighter to beat for the last 4 years, if you want a shot at Floyd.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Crean said:


> So, who's gonna pay for this?
> 
> Fess up.


I may pay to go see it in person. I'm not paying PPV money for it, though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I may pay to go see it in person. I'm not paying PPV money for it, though.


If they broadcast it in theaters for $25, I'd do it.

But is it worth the price of a PPV. No

@Crean


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Leonard Ellerbe said:


> Andre Berto is a powerful fighter who presents a real danger to Floyd.





Stephen Spinoza said:


> Bertoâ€™s power and athleticism make him a legitimate threat against any opponent, and against Floyd, we expect Berto to be as aggressive as ever.


They basically think everybody is a idiot, including Floyd Mayweather fans. 
Why not just retire then ? 
I feel for americans that have to pay for this, thank god we donÂ´t have PPV boxing here, IÂ´m gonna watch it, but on regular cable.
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/ell...oyd-espinosa-berto-a-legitimate-threat-300667


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL pretty shameless that this PPV...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> this fight is complete shit. that being said, i'll be in vegas that weekend and will buy dirt cheap tickets the day of the fight...because this fight is DEFINITELY not selling out


damn this is the perfect opportunity to go to Vegas though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Berto is probably in fuckin dreamland after landing. Must feel like winning the lottery. Remember how fuckin terrible he looked when Soto Karass stopped him 2 years ago.


to be fair to Berto, he fought 11 rounds of that fight with his shoulder torn and still came back to almost win. He has no excuse for getting his ass whooped by Guerrero though



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> If they broadcast it in theaters for $25, I'd do it.
> 
> But is it worth the price of a PPV. No
> 
> @Crean


dang 25? The theater near me does 15 usually


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Vic said:


> They basically think everybody is a idiot, including Floyd Mayweather fans.
> *Why not just retire then ? *
> I feel for americans that have to pay for this, thank god we donï¿½t have PPV boxing here, Iï¿½m gonna watch it, but on regular cable.
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/ell...oyd-espinosa-berto-a-legitimate-threat-300667


Why in the fuck would he retire when he's getting paid $32 fucking million guaranteed for this fight?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> to be fair to Berto, he fought 11 rounds of that fight with his shoulder torn and still came back to almost win. He has no excuse for getting his ass whooped by Guerrero though
> 
> dang 25? The theater near me does 15 usually


It went as high as $30 for the Alvarez fight I believe

For whatever reason 48 didn't get put in theaters

The cost of living is higher in my state, so you gotta make more $


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

*Floyd Mayweather vs Andre Berto Official September 12th*

Ok, time to make some honest contriversy

Berto IS dangerous and very explosive, obviously the motivated Floyd who took 21 rounds off Canelo/Pac will have little trouble here.

But at this stage, after that last event, he'll be struggling to find motivation, he's no doubt gonna take prep a little easy, and if Floyd starts exchanging like he did against Cotto and Maidana then Berto will cause trouble, he's quicker than Floyd and is nasty in the exchanges, and don't forget that brutal uppercut.

Still, better opponent than Maidana was, Berto has a bigger chance than Thurman, Brook, Bradley especially under these consequences.

And I'm positive he provides a more competitive fight than excuse maker Pacquiao did. Btw :Wave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Why in the fuck would he retire when he's getting paid $32 fucking million guaranteed for this fight?


Well, then why retire in this year if he would get paid for the double of that in the next year and so on, since he is not shot or something like that ?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KING said:


> Ok, time to make some honest contriversy
> 
> Berto IS dangerous and very explosive, obviously the motivated Floyd who took 21 rounds off Canelo/Pac will have little trouble here.
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn this is the perfect opportunity to go to Vegas though.


bro you should do it if you can. i've checked out the cotto, canelo, and maidana 1 fights..it's such an awesome atmosphere


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd go to theatres for the Salido Martinez fight.. I don't think they can rob him like they did in PR.. The bolicias then proceeded to celebrate as they had destroyed the devil himself with that close home town robbery... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

church11 said:


> bro you should do it if you can. i've checked out the cotto, canelo, and maidana 1 fights..it's such an awesome atmosphere


what's the best way to get closed circuit tickets


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


whose voice was that saying this is made to be a war lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Man, Berto has been my favourite fighter for years and years

When there was first rumours I thought it was some kind of sick joke as Berto did not deserve the fight, I would rather have seen Thurman, Brook, Porter, Garcia or Khan

But after seeing it announced on the scene im so excited lol Berto is my guy I think he will actually give a good fight, people need to remember he has fast hands and power, he doesnt have to worry about Floyd manhandling him like Ortiz or Guerrero did because Floyd doesnt fight like that, Berto could easily do better than Manny did on pure aggression


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's the best way to get closed circuit tickets


i've only watched CC for pac vs marquez 3, and i went down to mandalay bay and bought them there two days before the fight. i honestly don't know how hard it is to get mayweather CC tickets in vegas, because i've only seen his fights live.

that being said, i would imagine for BERTO it'll be easy. there are so many CC places to go (bars, pubs, arenas like mandalay bay where they lower the big screen, etc).


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd has earned the right to fight who ever he wants.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

not even worth streaming


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Floyd has earned the right to fight who ever he wants.


That much is clear, he's fighting Berto a borderline bum on PPV.

:verysad


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

One thing I know for certain is Berto will come to fight and we will get to see some excitement. What Pacquiao should have done, Berto will do. You can bet on that.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am happy with opponent selection. It could've been worse. It could've been Khan for fucks sake, so thank God *at least* for that.

However, it SHOULD'VE been TIMOTHY BRADLEY or KELL BROOK. The fact that it isn't either of those guys is inexcusable. But Berto is better than Porter or Khan...at least for me.

This is PPV? Well, good luck on your last fight Floyd...the PPV is going to...welllllll...bomb.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> One thing I know for certain is Berto will come to fight and we will get to see some excitement. What Pacquiao should have done, Berto will do. You can bet on that.


And I agree with this. Especially since there is apparently legitimate bad blood between the two. Should be fun...to STREAM (or YT the next day) :cheers


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Vic said:


> Well, then why retire in this year if he would get paid for the double of that in the next year and so on, since he is not shot or something like that ?


This is the last fight on his contract and he has a huge guaranteed purse. This should be an easy fight for him and he can always come back for #50 if he wants and at that point he can shop around for the highest bidding network as he won't be under contract. He has to retire at some point as he's getting old.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'll buy it and enjoy every second of it, not a single fuck given.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

genaro g said:


> One thing I know for certain is Berto will come to fight and we will get to see some excitement. What Pacquiao should have done, Berto will do. You can bet on that.


I agree. At least he'll go out on his shield unlike that douchebag filipino.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That much is clear, he's fighting Berto a borderline bum on PPV.
> 
> :verysad


Lol...still mad about Manny getting getting his ass beat I see.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...still mad about Manny getting getting his ass beat I see.


Did my comment make me come across as a Pactard?

Sorry bout that bro. Berto is a young tough lion who can be very dangerous, despite losing to fucken Jesus Soto Karas, I mean Floyd is going to have his hands full with this elite warrior.

It is an honor, no it is a privilege, to be able to pay 69.99 to watch these two warriors collide in HD in my humble home.

God bless you Floyd, have my baby.

That more neutral?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I agree. At least he'll go out on his shield unlike that douchebag filipino.





Reppin501 said:


> Lol...still mad about Manny getting getting his ass beat I see.


It's unbelievable the amount of resentment in this board about this fight. Is Berto the best and most deserving WW? Absolutely NOT. Are there any other fighters within +/-8 pounds of Floyd that are more deserving...that means everyone from JWW, WW, to JMW...? NO. Manny just lost very decisively. Canelo lost very decisively. Danny Garcia doesn't want the fight and Lucas Matthyse doesn't have the right momentum/size.

At WW the best options were TIMOTHY BRADLEY and KELL BROOK. We didn't get either of those choices. Definitely a shame. However, Berto is a far better choice than Khan and so I'm happy for that. People love to hate on Floyd for just about anything he does. Pacquiao drug Brandon Rios up 7 pounds for a fight...and wasn't even able to finish him. Pacquiao rematched Bradley (after decisively beating him). And Pacquiao fought a kickboxer in Chris Algieri. People found some obscure way to defend all these fights - and they were all absolute crap fights...literally sparring sessions (Bradley 2 was a good fight but DEFINITELY not needed - the first fight was crystal clear).

I'm not defending this shit fight, but I'm also not going to complain about it. Plenty of shit fights happen AND...if this is Floyd's last fight...what the fuck does it matter? There are no pressing opponents for him to fight. He's a handful of months shy of 39 years old...and is taking a light touch after beating down the supposed Boogeyman in Poochman. And all this came after he beat my favorite fighter Canelo...and he did that decisively.

You won't hear my complain, but that doesn't mean I will buy PPV. I will ONLY look back on this fight POORLY if Floyd fights again in the future. If this is truly his last fight than I support Floyd's decision and look forward to either finding a good stream or YT feed the next day. No imminent challenges await Floyd for the forseeable future anyways.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> It's unbelievable the amount of resentment in this board about this fight. Is Berto the best and most deserving WW? Absolutely NOT. Are there any other fighters within +/-8 pounds of Floyd that are more deserving...that means everyone from JWW, WW, to JMW...? NO. Manny just lost very decisively. Canelo lost very decisively. Danny Garcia doesn't want the fight and Lucas Matthyse doesn't have the right momentum/size.
> 
> At WW the best options were TIMOTHY BRADLEY and KELL BROOK. We didn't get either of those choices. Definitely a shame. However, Berto is a far better choice than Khan and so I'm happy for that. People love to hate on Floyd for just about anything he does. Pacquiao drug Brandon Rios up 7 pounds for a fight...and wasn't even able to finish him. Pacquiao rematched Bradley (after decisively beating him). And Pacquiao fought a kickboxer in Chris Algieri. People found some obscure way to defend all these fights - and they were all absolute crap fights...literally sparring sessions (Bradley 2 was a good fight but DEFINITELY not needed - the first fight was crystal clear).
> 
> ...


Dude Khan is a fucken dream come true compared to Berto.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did my comment make me come across as a Pactard?
> 
> Sorry bout that bro. Berto is a young tough lion who can be very dangerous, despite losing to fucken Jesus Soto Karas, I mean Floyd is going to have his hands full with this elite warrior.
> 
> ...


I think you crossed the line right there, fucking Pactard!!!!

You also have to add some bits about how you love Al Haymon and PBC too.

Mayweather is trying to see if he can make the "Big Bad Haitian," Berto, look bad.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

He gave Maidana his rematch, fought Manny, fought Cotto, fought Canelo, fought Marquez, ODLH, sugar Shane, I mean seriously what else does he need to prove?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I agree. At least he'll go out on his shield unlike that douchebag filipino.


Can I get an amen! Berto will be 10x more exciting than Pac. Pac just came to collect a check. Had he actually showed up to win and went all out like he did vs Marquez in the 4th fight, he would have got dropped again.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude Khan is a fucken dream come true compared to Berto.


Maybe for you, but I don't want to see that piss-ant in a fight of magnitude without having to test himself. He hasn't even taken a fight of note in like 3-4 years. Berto takes some fights but loses the bigger ones...at least Berto tries. Khan just tries to talk his way into big money fights.

FUCK KHAN

Again, not defending Floyd v Berto...just happy it's not Khan :happy:happy:happy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think you crossed the line right there, fucking Pactard!!!!
> 
> You also have to add some bits about how you love Al Haymon and PBC too.
> 
> Mayweather is trying to see if he can make the "Big Bad Haitian," Berto, look bad.


I need to see a psychiatrist to cure all this Haymon hate I have in my heart.

Pray for me bro.

Ps. Light a candle for me, una del santo niño de atocha.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt they're looking to do that many buys. I have no idea how they'll make a profit, but maybe they're just looking to do enough to be able to pay Floyd. They're obligated to pay him $32 million because of his contract and this is the only way they can get enough money to come close to that. I still don't understand why they just didn't pick Khan though. I know Khan ran his mouth and pissed them off, but it's still more lucrative and more credible opponent.
> Berto would only be good on CBS


I didn't know you were one of the few guys who would have been ok with Khan, bball. That's who I was hoping it would be. That would have been the highest grossing viable opponent.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Abraham said:


> I didn't know you were one of the few guys who would have been ok with Khan, bball. That's who I was hoping it would be. That would have been the highest grossing viable opponent.


Mayweather gets $32 million either way, and I'd rather not see Khan rewarded with the payday. He's a delusional fucktard with an abysmal glass jaw.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Maybe for you, but I don't want to see that piss-ant in a fight of magnitude without having to test himself. He hasn't even taken a fight of note in like 3-4 years. Berto takes some fights but loses the bigger ones...at least Berto tries. Khan just tries to talk his way into big money fights.
> 
> FUCK KHAN
> 
> Again, not defending Floyd v Berto...just happy it's not Khan :happy:happy:happy


Lets compare their last 4 fights shall we?

Amir "King" Khan:

W Chris Algieri (decent win)
W Alexander (Solid Win)
W Collazo (Ok win)
W Diaz (meh)

Andre "Another Bum" Berto:

W Lopez ( decent win, for a bum)
W Chambers (who?)
L Jesus Soto Karas (LOL)
L Robert Guerrero (hahaha)

No way.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lets compare their last 4 fights shall we?
> 
> Amir "King" Khan:
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but you can't refute my post above. Khan is a delusional fucktard with an abysmal glass jaw. :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He gave Maidana his rematch, fought Manny, fought Cotto, fought Canelo, fought Marquez, ODLH, sugar Shane, I mean seriously what else does he need to prove?


Those guys aren't shit compared to Shawn porter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I didn't know you were one of the few guys who would have been ok with Khan, bball. That's who I was hoping it would be. That would have been the highest grossing viable opponent.


I only liked the khan fight after watching thurman and porter's last fights. Khan isn't the best option, but he's not much worse than the other two guys mentioned. 
Bradley, Lara and Brook are my top choices


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I only liked the khan fight after watching thurman and porter's last fights. Khan isn't the best option, but he's not much worse than the other two guys mentioned.
> Bradley, Lara and Brook are my top choices


I don't think anyone wanted Amir to get the fight cuz he hasn't put in work

he like the kid in school who doesn't do shit at all during a group project


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

meh. no one outside of freddie cotto or tim bradley can fuck with him at this point anyway. unless he fought at 160 or some shit


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

nuclear said:


> meh. no one outside of freddie cotto or tim bradley can fuck with him at this point anyway. unless he fought at 160 or some shit


Neither of those two are beating him... Especially not Bradley, who for damn sure isn't out boxing Floyd and doesn't have the punch required in order to have a puncher's chance.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Cormega said:


> Neither of those two are beating him... Especially not Bradley, who for damn sure isn't out boxing Floyd and doesn't have the punch required in order to have a puncher's chance.


probably not. im just saying theyre the only 2 guys with an actual chance imo and theyre over in top rank. brook, thurman, khan def. wouldnt win


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> probably not. im just saying theyre the only 2 guys with an actual chance imo and theyre over in top rank. brook, thurman, khan def. wouldnt win


You guys keep sleeping on this man:










He'd do better than anyone below 160.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

nuclear said:


> probably not. im just saying theyre the only 2 guys with an actual chance imo and theyre over in top rank. brook, thurman, khan def. wouldnt win


I would have actually liked to see Mayweather-Bradley as Bradley has done more than any of those other guys, but you're right, none of those guys are beating Mayweather.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys keep sleeping on this man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so as well.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I agree. At least he'll go out on his shield unlike that douchebag filipino.





Pedrin1787 said:


> Lets compare their last 4 fights shall we?
> 
> Amir "King" Khan:
> 
> ...


Depends what you like. I'll take the excitement of a Berto fight over the clinching, slapping, and excuses of a Khan fight. Khan gets hurt/dropped in every fight and shells up/clinches. That's great and all...but then he talks like he's like he's goddamn undefeated and has never KTFO..Prescott..Garcia..hurt by Lamont/Maidana/Algieri/Diaz/Collazo/etc.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys keep sleeping on this man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell...has lara been training with monks or something?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't think anyone wanted Amir to get the fight cuz he hasn't put in work
> 
> he like the kid in school who doesn't do shit at all during a group project


I don't really want Khan, but I'd be able to tolerate it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't really want Khan, but I'd be able to tolerate it.


would have been a better buildup for sure given how ridiculous Amir is


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> would have been a better buildup for sure given how ridiculous Amir is


yeah and it'd be fun seeing Floyd finally just school the hell out of him and dismissing the big myth around Amir vs boxers/counter punchers.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> what the hell...has lara been training with monks or something?


Yep, Floyd don't want none.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara lol... shit even Lara would have been better than Berto. At least berto probably wont be a boring fight. Expecting floyd to just potshot berto to an easy decision, doing whatever he wants to berto.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Lara lol... shit even Lara would have been better than Berto. At least berto probably wont be a boring fight. Expecting floyd to just potshot berto to an easy decision, doing whatever he wants to berto.


Floyd gon look like a peak ROY JONEZ in there


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Mayweather gets $32 million either way, and I'd rather not see Khan rewarded with the payday. He's a delusional fucktard with an abysmal glass jaw.


See, I don't understand why Khan gets so much hate. The guy has tons of heart, and brings it every time he fights. He's got a mouth on him, yeah, but so do a lot of other guys. I don't think he gets enough credit for some of his wins, either. Maidana, Collazo, and Alexander were all good wins, and I thought the Peterson decision was bullshit. I think ppl also underestimate how well Khan would do against Mayweather, too.


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

Shame it won't be on CBS. I was really curious about what kind of ratings it would get, and it would have drawn a huge amount of attention to the sport.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

E R Vegas said:


> Shame it won't be on CBS. I was really curious about what kind of ratings it would get, and it would have drawn a huge amount of attention to the sport.


The ratings would be the most curious part but fuck drawing attention and all that shit. They had the world watching on May 2nd and tried their hardest to put up absolutely shitty fights, even the undercard from the Floyd/Canelo card would have been better with Mathyssee vs. Garcia leading up to the main event.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> See, I don't understand why Khan gets so much hate. The guy has tons of heart, and brings it every time he fights. He's got a mouth on him, yeah, but so do a lot of other guys. I don't think he gets enough credit for some of his wins, either. Maidana, Collazo, and Alexander were all good wins, and I thought the Peterson decision was bullshit. I think ppl also underestimate how well Khan would do against Mayweather, too.


Yeah, I don't really get it either. People get annoyed very easily it seems. He talks like he's very deserving, but so does Thurman after just almost getting dropped by Collazo, I don't see people hating him. He hasn't fought Brook, which should be criticized, but Thurman hasn't fought Khan or Brook or Porter.


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> The ratings would be the most curious part but fuck drawing attention and all that shit. They had the world watching on May 2nd and tried their hardest to put up absolutely shitty fights, even the undercard from the Floyd/Canelo card would have been better with Mathyssee vs. Garcia leading up to the main event.


Granted.

So, Floyd on CBS. Better or worse ratings than an average NFL game?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

E R Vegas said:


> Granted.
> 
> So, Floyd on CBS. Better or worse ratings than an average NFL game?


Well, from what I just read, the NFL averaged approximately 19 million viewers per game on average, across their primary networks. I don't think he would get 19 million viewers on a Saturday night, especially after everyone saw the Pacquiao fight. Alot of people aren't going to go and change their plans to see Floyd fight again after that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Depends what you like. I'll take the excitement of a Berto fight over the clinching, slapping, and excuses of a Khan fight. Khan gets hurt/dropped in every fight and shells up/clinches. That's great and all...but then he talks like he's like he's goddamn undefeated and has never KTFO..Prescott..Garcia..hurt by Lamont/Maidana/Algieri/Diaz/Collazo/etc.












Lol


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Who has berto fought to justify this? Khan would probably have been a knock out, so he should have gone with khan. Berto has fought nobody of note for a while now. He comes across as another cocky fcker as well so would rather not see him get a pay day.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> would have been a better buildup for sure given how ridiculous Amir is


Yeah man

The post-fight would have been good aswell, Khan trying to claim that somehow he was caught by a lucky punch (ten times each round)


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, I don't really get it either. People get annoyed very easily it seems. He talks like he's very deserving, but so does Thurman after just almost getting dropped by Collazo, I don't see people hating him. He hasn't fought Brook, which should be criticized, but Thurman hasn't fought Khan or Brook or Porter.


Khan is hilarious man

He actually said on a documentary once, and I quote

"The world would be a better place if there were more Amir Khans"

I probably think that quote sums him up tbh


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Khan is hilarious man
> 
> He actually said on a documentary once, and I quote
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This is a shit fight. :rofl


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Who has berto fought to justify this? Khan would probably have been a knock out, so he should have gone with khan. Berto has fought nobody of note for a while now. He comes across as another cocky fcker as well so would rather not see him get a pay day.


This is one reason I wish it would have been AK. People would have bet on Floyd by KO, making for a good price on Floyd by Dec.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight would have been completely acceptable to me had it been on CBS. Mayweather just fought Pacquiao, Maidana twice and Canelo Alvarez, so I don't mind the soft touch. PPV though? That's the biggest part of this that makes it a bullshit fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Disgusting. Absolutely atrocious fight. The biggest PPV mismatch since Floyd - Gatti.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Terrible fight.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Ffs


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Disgusting. Absolutely atrocious fight. The biggest PPV mismatch since Floyd - Gatti.


Atleast then gatti was the champ, this is disgustingly bad.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

disgraceful fight


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Hope this fight bombs badly. What a joke


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd like to have seen him fight Khan, just so he can silence the critics once and for all.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yuck man....Floyds my boy and all but damn....

Going to have to stream this one, not buying 3 ppv's in 3 months


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Would fighting Khan really do much for Floyd's career?

His legacy is pretty much set at this point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I anticipate Floyd getting annoyed at questions about Berto deserving the fight during the build-up.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry guys, UK time, how long from now?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I anticipate Floyd getting annoyed at questions about Berto deserving the fight during the build-up.


It sucks because he doesn't have a promoter he can blame it on.. Floyd chose berto from the countless welter weights that are better. So he has to explain why..

Thurman, porter, khan, shit give me Danny Garcia over berto.. Who's had close wins at worst..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Sorry guys, UK time, how long from now?


2 hours from now.. 11:30 pm UK time



bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

If Maywewther admits that he chose Berto because he wanted to go out with an easy fight, that he's tired of boxing and just wants to get it over with, then I'll respect his choice. More likely, however, he'll come up with bs excuses, and try to hype Berto up. I mean ffs...Berto. Berto?? The guy who lost to two C level fighters Floyd beat easily? What a shitty pick.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Utter shite.
And any of my fellow Floyd fans who try to condone it need a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> 2 hours from now.. 11:30 pm UK time
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks Doc :bbb

Shite fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Thanks Doc :bbb
> 
> Shite fight.


I want to hear what Floyd says.. Berto is beast... He earned it.. Haha looking for the excuses to roll away we might get to see him pissed or crying.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

seems like whatever opponent he was going to pick for his 49th was going to be a tune up, and it seems that berto, in his mind, is a tune up for his 50th bout.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Doc said:


> I want to hear what Floyd says.. Berto is beast... He earned it.. Haha looking for the excuses to roll away we might get to see him pissed or crying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


nah i think he going to say berto a tune up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bored already.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantom events confirmed 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishe Smith fighting Vanes, he may well leave on a stretcher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Virgil giving Floyd a lot of props


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Floyd ill. Thought he was gonna cry


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Is Floyd ill. Thought he was gonna cry


He's emberassed because of this shit fight.. And has to show face after this pathetic choice.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Is Floyd ill. Thought he was gonna cry


He looks like that often at press conference. I bet he sounds like he has a cold when he starts talking too


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

So what was Foyds excuse for picking a big bad haitian can?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Watched a few minutes of it there. Usual boring shit from all involved. I thought Mayweather was gonna was gonna thank me there for a minute. Berto needs to flip a table or start a Haye and Chisora like brawl to get people interested.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nobody in that building is excited about this fight. even the announcers not pretending.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd said he chose Berto because he's exciting. Then said nobody is forced to by the fight. He knows Berto will come to fight and push Mayweather. Don't be sitting there the next day saying "damn, i should have bought the fight".


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd said he chose Berto because he's exciting. Then said nobody is forced to by the fight. He knows Berto will come to fight and push Mayweather. Don't be sitting there the next day saying "damn, i should have bought the fight".


No one won't with the torrents and YouTube.. Good quality videos are hours away from when its over.

Specially torrents.. The next morning you'll find any major ppv from canelo or mayweather available for torrent and in HD..

This is how I got the last two ufc ppv fights rousey and the Irish dude .. I make sure not to check boxing scene or forums.. Wake up in the morning and watch the card for free.. Without knowing what happened. Check out Kat.ph the day after the fight and search for mayweather you'll likely find plenty of files available rating from SD to HD 30fps vs 60fps

Will probably do this for the mayweather cut contact to Internet in the afternoon and chill with family wake up and download.. Or I'll stream on paid stream which do HD for 3.50 a day.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So what was Foyds excuse for picking a big bad haitian can?


That Berto's better than all 33 TripleDuck opponent?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> No one won't with the torrents and YouTube.. Good quality videos are hours away from when its over.
> 
> Specially torrents.. The next morning you'll find any major ppv from canelo or mayweather available for torrent and in HD..
> 
> ...


As if you could survive without posting on here for one day


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> Fantom events confirmed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


where at bro!?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> As if you could survive without posting on here for one day


Tapatalk bro.. It's so simple to post here. Always on my phone.. I could never post as much if I used the laptop.

And yes I can hold back I do it most Saturdays when I'm not home and you hoes talking about what happened.. So to prevent spoiling what happened in a fight I don't log in Saturday nights if I have a fight on dvr and I'm not home.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KING said:


> That Berto's better than all 33 TripleDuck opponent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsn32wq
http://shots.com/embed/stsn3knf


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

they just had the presser?


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone needs to pull a Mayorga during their meetings to gain interest.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm always up for boxing at the theatres fucking mayweather he's going to make me pay for this shit main event.. But good undercard.. So I think I'm going.. Specially with the cheap price for two people.. Instead of $75 at home. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

glad it made it to the theaters.....probably going to do this because of the following 2 ppv's


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsn3kno


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://shots.com/embed/stsn3kno


wonder if those will be the shorts on fight night

or the blue/orange/white


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd says there's going to be a lot of blood.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-warning-theres-going-lot-blood--94365

Maybe the dream of Floyd fans finally happens.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yo Gatti's defense is mad underrated wtf.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man this is a disappointing ppv. Berto is the type to go out on his shield, so I think it'll be somewhat entertaining with a possible KO for Floyd.


GTFO! You're a fucking idiot of you honestly think Floyd is knocking anyone out.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I honestly have no problem with this fight. Floyd is about to retire. He just outclassed Manny, I don't see Manny doing any better 5 years ago. Nobody has any chance of beating him in my opinion, other than GGG or Lara who Floyd isn't going up in weight for. Let him fight Berto and retire.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> GTFO! You're a fucking idiot of you honestly think Floyd is knocking anyone out.


I already addressed this, so i won't waste my time trying to explain my opinion again


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

i get that i'm a floyd fan and most likely biased AF, but what floyd said about the fight kinda makes sense. maybe he wants his "last fight" to have a bit more excitement than pac provided:

"I looked at the division and asked who's always in a tough exciting fight, who has quick hands and who always gives it 100 percent, it was Andre Berto," Mayweather said. "This is a guy I can't overlook. He's dedicated to the sport just like myself and he's going to push me."


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> i get that i'm a floyd fan and most likely biased AF, but what floyd said about the fight kinda makes sense. maybe he wants his "last fight" to have a bit more excitement than pac provided:
> 
> "I looked at the division and asked who's always in a tough exciting fight, who has quick hands and who always gives it 100 percent, it was Andre Berto," Mayweather said. "This is a guy I can't overlook. He's dedicated to the sport just like myself and he's going to push me."


floyd always has the same, programmed responses when he's fighting somebody completely outmatched

surprised he didn't call him a "young hungry lion" yet


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

church11 said:


> i get that i'm a floyd fan and most likely biased AF, but what floyd said about the fight kinda makes sense. maybe he wants his "last fight" to have a bit more excitement than pac provided:
> 
> "I looked at the division and asked who's always in a tough exciting fight, who has quick hands and who always gives it 100 percent, it was Andre Berto," Mayweather said. "This is a guy I can't overlook. He's dedicated to the sport just like myself and he's going to push me."


A flomo has become self aware. Oh dear. Hehe, just messing.

My hate is over, we getting two good fights later this year with canelo and ggg who gives a shit about mayweather honestly... He just riles everyone up with his bs.. Can't wait until he's gone and the vocal flomos who love that BBC leave the forum.. I remember when he retired it was so much better at esb..

Carry on.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


>


21 fuken minutes of someone ranting about floyd mayweather?

thats about as bad as some of the flomos here going into full retard stalker flomo mode on the forum after losing an argument about mayweather.

whose going to watch a 21 minute video about floyd mayweather other than some obssesed flomo? you dont want to watch the fight...dont watch it


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Ishe Smith fighting Vanes, he may well leave on a stretcher.


Prick Ishe stole my damn T-shirt.
And as you know I don't have the spare I wanted so I could roll around in bed pretending to be Floyd.:twisted


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

church11 said:


> i get that i'm a floyd fan and most likely biased AF, but what floyd said about the fight kinda makes sense. maybe he wants his "last fight" to have a bit more excitement than pac provided:
> 
> "I looked at the division and asked who's always in a tough exciting fight, who has quick hands and who always gives it 100 percent, it was Andre Berto," Mayweather said. "This is a guy I can't overlook. He's dedicated to the sport just like myself and he's going to push me."


The exact same sentence could be said about Amir Khan, he is in exciting fights, and always gives 100%, the fight is bullshit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bertroid looking like hulk.. He's always been a stocky dude. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Berto gonna take that dive..


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

undercard is not bad.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto may have the odd moment, but he's getting thoroughly outclassed in this one.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Hublot watches still sponsoring Mayweather, huh? I wonder how much they pay him. That spot on his waistband is some prime real estate, I'm talking Super Bowl ad type shit. They must pay him a lot, because I can't imagine why he wouldn't promote his own brands there.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yo Gatti's defense is mad underrated wtf.


What? How?? Gatti did look like Whitaker in that Pros vs Joes thing, though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> What? How?? Gatti did look like Whitaker in that Pros vs Joes thing, though.


In round 1 Floyd struggles to hit him clean. He proceeds to utterly destroy him, sure, but a guy constantly referred to as an all out brawler was able to make one of the most accurate fighters of all time pause a bit by bending at the waist and slipping shots. And the pros vs. joes thing illustrates my point perfectly. There are many levels to this shit. Gatti wasn't an all time talent, not one of the greats. But just watching him move a bit makes me appreciate subtle skill overlooked. Uncommon abilities we take for granted exist or don't based on what we see on our screen from the couch.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> In round 1 Floyd struggles to hit him clean. He proceeds to utterly destroy him, sure, but a guy constantly referred to as an all out brawler was able to make one of the most accurate fighters of all time pause a bit by bending at the waist and slipping shots. And the pros vs. joes thing illustrates my point perfectly. There are many levels to this shit. Gatti wasn't an all time talent, not one of the greats. But just watching him move a bit makes me appreciate subtle skill overlooked. Uncommon abilities we take for granted exist or don't based on what we see on our screen from the couch.


All I can say about Gatti's D is that it wasn't THAT bad. Like, not as bad as say, Margarito, but I don't think it was what you could call "underrated", at least not in a broad sense. Working with Buddy did give him some defensive prowess that he didn't previously have, though. Citing Gatti's defense in round one against Mayweather as impressive? Idk, man...it wasn't sustained AT ALL, so I hesitate to give him too much credit for that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Berto gonna take that dive..


I'll dive my fist in your face, pussy ass [email protected]


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll dive my fist in your face, pussy ass [email protected]


Lol, what if Berto does take a dive to make Floyd look good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Lol, what if Berto does take a dive to make Floyd look good


Berto a G


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


Great speech by TBE. People are really going to miss him when he's gone.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Cherry Picking Woman Beater.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

This dudes gonna have to pull a rnd 2 mosley and hope FMs chin/recovery isn't what it used to be lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bernard Hopkins talks about Floyd Mayweather and his choice to fight Andre Berto- "There is business and there is fooling people, don't let yourself get fooled. He's Cherrypicking"

"There is business and there is fooling people. I used to be mad at Floyd for fooling people but now I'm mad at y'all for letting him to fool you again and again. We all know this isn't his last fight so why are we believing it's his last? There is no excuse not to fight Khan or any of the young guys out there better than Berto. Why don't he fight Brook and Unify the Welterweight division for once? People say "oh he 39" when I was 39/40 I was fighting Jermaine Taylor and Winky Wright. I fought Kovalev last year and I'm 50. I'll fight Goodboy Golovkin soon and I'm going to be 51. Stop making excuses, Stop making excuses, there is business and there is fooling people, don't let yourself get fooled. He's Cherrypicking"

:deal


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bernard is a massive Floyd hater, although what he said is pretty much spot on. This isn't his last fight, he's lying about that, and if you believe him I have a bridge I want to sell you.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Bernard, preach it brother! Mayweather is a cherry picker, this is a terrible fight, what great champion who is still on top supposedly goes out like this? I can only hope that this fight bombs hard at the PPV.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Bernard, preach it brother! Mayweather is a cherry picker, this is a terrible fight, what great champion who is still on top supposedly goes out like this? I can only hope that this fight bombs hard at the PPV.


He went out with Pacquaio and Berto. Sounds good to me


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He went out with Pacquaio and Berto. Sounds good to me


Actually, I take back what I said, we all know this isn't Mayweathers last fight, it's a terrible fight still, it's hard to think of any other former p4p#1 taking on anybody who was anything like 3 and 3 in their last 6, especially considering the other options available to him, is Berto even a top 10 Welterweight?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Actually, I take back what I said, we all know this isn't Mayweathers last fight, it's a terrible fight still, it's hard to think of any other former p4p#1 taking on anybody who was anything like 3 and 3 in their last 6, especially considering the other options available to him, is Berto even a top 10 Welterweight?


Umm p4p number ones used to do it all the time. In fact Floyd is probably the 1st p4p number 1 to always fight champions. Seriously do you not know some of the guys sweet pea, Chavez and Roy fought lmao?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm p4p number ones used to do it all the time. In fact Floyd is probably the 1st p4p number 1 to always fight champions. Seriously do you not know some of the guys sweet pea, Chavez and Roy fought lmao?


Obviously not, name a reigning p4p #1 fighting a guy who had 3 defeats in the last 6.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Bernard is a massive Floyd hater, although what he said is pretty much spot on. This isn't his last fight, he's lying about that, and if you believe him I have a bridge I want to sell you.


Can you sell @MichiganWarrior a brain?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> Actually, I take back what I said, we all know this isn't Mayweathers last fight, it's a terrible fight still, it's hard to think of any other former p4p#1 taking on anybody who was anything like 3 and 3 in their last 6, especially considering the other options available to him, is Berto even a top 10 Welterweight?


He's number 1 according to the WBA (minus Floyd and Thurman who are champions) but they are a joke in reality all these are ahead of him:

Floyd Mayweather Jnr, Manny Pacquaio, Tim Bradley, Juan Manuel Marquez (Can discount him on activity though), Keith Thurman, Kell Brook, Marcos Maidana, Amir Khan, Shawn Porter, Danny Garcia, Lamont Peterson (fought at WW limit in last fight), Devon Alexander, Jessie Vargas, Brandon Rios, Diego Chaves, Saddam Ali, Robert Guerrero, Jesus Soto Karass.

You can make an argument for Chris Algieri, Ray Robinson, Luiz Collazo, Ray Robinson and leonard Bundu.

So Berto is anywhere between 16-23.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Obviously not, name a reigning p4p #1 fighting a guy who had 3 defeats in the last 6.


Julio Cesar Chavez fought a bunch of journeymen when he was reigning p4p number 1.

One example is Bruce Pearson who was 10-10-1 who Chavez fought in 92. There are alot more, in fact i wonder if Chavez something against mexican cab drivers, maybe one stiffed him on a fare when he was younger

Pernell who was nipping at Julios heals durimg that time also fought a few cans

Roy fought a host of Berto level fighters when he was top dog.

Lesson over pactard


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez fought a bunch of journeymen when he was reigning p4p number 1.
> 
> One example is Bruce Pearson who was 10-10-1 who Chavez fought in 92. There are alot more, in fact i wonder if Chavez something against mexican cab drivers, maybe one stiffed him on a fare when he was younger
> 
> ...


You know I'm a Floyd fan Mich but Chavez was going along with King fleecing the public and guys who invested everything they had and ended up with nothing.
Big reason I could never take to JCC the way I normally would with a fighter like that.

I'd like to think Floyd was above that sort of comparison because you're right about the other three.
So I still can't for the life of me like this fight when I know there are better fighters Floyd would still school.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez fought a bunch of journeymen when he was reigning p4p number 1.
> 
> One example is Bruce Pearson who was 10-10-1 who Chavez fought in 92. There are alot more, in fact i wonder if Chavez something against mexican cab drivers, maybe one stiffed him on a fare when he was younger
> 
> ...


Chavez fought 6 times in 92.

Floyd is fighting only twice this year. I doubt people would be complaining if this was Floyds 5th or 6th bout in the year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Actually, I take back what I said, we all know this isn't Mayweathers last fight, it's a terrible fight still, it's hard to think of any other former p4p#1 taking on anybody who was anything like 3 and 3 in their last 6, especially considering the other options available to him, is Berto even a top 10 Welterweight?


you have your answer



MichiganWarrior said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez fought a bunch of journeymen when he was reigning p4p number 1.
> 
> One example is Bruce Pearson who was 10-10-1 who Chavez fought in 92. There are alot more, in fact i wonder if Chavez something against mexican cab drivers, maybe one stiffed him on a fare when he was younger
> 
> ...


And to add, Roberto Duran was p4p #1 in 1980, yet he fought Wellington Wheatley 7-2-1. I can give more examples, but I don't find it necessary. People trying to talk down Andre Berto are exaggerating so much. Yeah it's a cherry pick for Mayweather, but we're talking about the guy who took a tuneup vs Juan Manuel Marquez and the #2 ranked welterweight (Victor Ortiz)


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Flomos still trying hard to justify this BS.atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Flomos still trying hard to justify this BS.atsch


we ain't justifying shit, but we need to cut the BS acting like this is the worse fight ever. Berto is better than David Diaz ever was for example


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You know I'm a Floyd fan Mich but Chavez was going along with King fleecing the public and guys who invested everything they had and ended up with nothing.
> Big reason I could never take to JCC the way I normally would with a fighter like that.
> 
> I'd like to think Floyd was above that sort of comparison because you're right about the other three.
> So I still can't for the life of me like this fight when I know there are better fighters Floyd would still school.


No way am i implying this is a good fight, i wouldnt mind if it was free, i could actually see that as a decent scrap then, but charging 60 bucks outlandish.

Anyways just shoeing how historically Mayweather fighting Berto is not that crazy


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> we ain't justifying shit, but we need to cut the BS acting like this is the worse fight ever. Berto is better than David Diaz ever was for example


NO need for hyperbole, it's not the "worst fight ever" but pointing at other shitty fights will not detract one iota from the farce this matchup is.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Flomos still trying hard to justify this BS.atsch


Whos justifying anything retard? Its a poor fight and anyone who doesnt want to buy doesnt have to, but the fact remains that nobody not kell, not khan, not thurman offers much comp to Floyd and if he wants a tuneup or stay busy fight before the big 50 then so what. Stop cry5img like a little bitch


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Whos justifying anything retard? Its a poor fight and anyone who doesnt want to buy doesnt have to, but the fact remains that nobody not kell, not khan, not thurman offers much comp to Floyd and if he wants a tuneup or stay busy fight before the big 50 then so what. Stop cry5img like a little bitch


Crawl back up FLoyd's glory-hole and comfort yourself by repeating that those who don't like it don't have to buy it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Crawl back up FLoyd's glory-hole and comfort yourself by repeating that those who don't like it don't have to buy it.


Yawn. Floyd stay winning and you stay crying ***.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> NO need for hyperbole, it's not the "worst fight ever" but pointing at other shitty fights will not detract one iota from the farce this matchup is.


that's cool and people lying about how bad this fight is will not make it true


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No way am i implying this is a good fight, i wouldnt mind if it was free, i could actually see that as a decent scrap then, but charging 60 bucks outlandish.
> 
> Anyways just shoeing how historically Mayweather fighting Berto is not that crazy


I'd like to see him pull a good fight out the hat when the new MGM comes up but I actually read today they were gonna go for Pac again because even if they get half the buys and lesser purses,it'd still sell more than any other fight.
You can't underestimate the power those Pinoy gamblers have but although I could live without this fight,it would put the shoulder stuff to bed.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> that's cool and people lying about how bad this fight is will not make it true


So it's a good fight now? :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this isn't a good look no matter how yall slice it. Just because there's a possibility that Floyd will make it entertaining, because of the low level of Berto, doesn't mean that it's a a good fight in any shape or form. Just accept it and stop defending this cherrypick


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> So it's a good fight now? :lol:


English isn't your first language I'm guessing


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Chavez fought 6 times in 92.
> 
> Floyd is fighting only twice this year. I doubt people would be complaining if this was Floyds 5th or 6th bout in the year.


:deal

Julio would fight about 5 times a year on average. At least 3 of those fights against top contenders in his division.

As for Floyd, I don't really care what he does now, I won't be watching.

I do feel sorry for anyone buying this ppv tho. But to each their own I suppose.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> English isn't your first language I'm guessing


Wrong again but understandable since cutting through the bullshit is definitely not your strength.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :deal
> 
> Julio would fight about 5 times a year on average. At least 3 of those fights against top contenders in his division.
> 
> ...


Yes you keep coming into Mayweather threads telling everyone how you will never watch him fight :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> this isn't a good look no matter how yall slice it. Just because there's a possibility that Floyd will make it entertaining, because of the low level of Berto, doesn't mean that it's a a good fight in any shape or form. Just accept it and stop defending this cherrypick


Its not a cherry pick, cherry pick would imply there were other challengers out there and that aint the case. You just want him to fight your boy, that mightve happened if a milkman didnt fold him with a body shot and had him scrambling around the ring.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Wrong again but understandable since cutting through the bullshit is definitely not your strength.


Where did he say it was a good fight?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'd like to see him pull a good fight out the hat when the new MGM comes up but I actually read today they were gonna go for Pac again because even if they get half the buys and lesser purses,it'd still sell more than any other fight.
> You can't underestimate the power those Pinoy gamblers have but although I could live without this fight,it would put the shoulder stuff to bed.


I wonder if he is waiting on the outcome of Canelo vs Cotto? Even though he beat both those two are still better draws than Thurman or Brook. I want the Brook fight stylistically its the most interesting fight to me.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolutely woeful fight for a boxer still at the top of his game to bow out on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Wrong again but understandable since cutting through the bullshit is definitely not your strength.


that's disappointing then that you understand English, but yet you still somehow seemed to misinterpret what I was saying.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Where did he say it was a good fight?


:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes you keep coming into Mayweather threads telling everyone how you will never watch him fight :rofl


I intend on keeping my word, friend :good

I've said before the Pac fight. There's no more challenges left for him out there anymore, so what's the point?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Where did he say it was a good fight?


When did I say he said it was a good fight?

Try to follow this, the sarcasm is quite clear:



bballchump11 said:


> that's cool and people lying about how bad this fight is will not make it true





ElKiller said:


> So it's a good fight now? :lol:


You two FLotards are having a bad day.:deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I intend on keeping my word, friend :good
> 
> I've said before the Pac fight. There's no more challenges left for him out there anymore, so what's the point?


Kelly Brook would be VERY interesting. Brook showed that he can make in fight adjustments as he showed in his fight with Porter, hes fast, has good footwork and a good one two. Have the fight at Wembley to unify and thats a fight Id wanna see.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

Bro, u coming to Vegas this time or you gonna sit at the dorm jacking off?

Should be able to walk in to the weigh in


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> we ain't justifying shit, but we need to cut the BS acting like this is the worse fight ever. Berto is better than David Diaz ever was for example


No hes not though. Berto is getting sparked out by ancient gatekeepers. Diaz was number 2 in the division and had just beaten Erik Morales (or at least gave him a hard fight depending on how you scored it).

That alone is better than anything Berto has ever done in the ring and Berto looks shot to bits having went life and death with fringe fighters at best.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you have your answer
> 
> And to add, Roberto Duran was p4p #1 in 1980, yet he fought Wellington Wheatley 7-2-1. I can give more examples, but I don't find it necessary. People trying to talk down Andre Berto are exaggerating so much. Yeah it's a cherry pick for Mayweather, but we're talking about the guy who took a tuneup vs Juan Manuel Marquez and the #2 ranked welterweight (Victor Ortiz)


Duran fought Leonard twice than same year and threw in another fight to boost. He also did charge $70 to people to watch at home and claim it was a very good fight, it was basically something to do whilst they sorted the Leonard fight out.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> No hes not though. Berto is getting sparked out by ancient gatekeepers. Diaz was number 2 in the division and had just beaten Erik Morales (or at least gave him a hard fight depending on how you scored it).
> 
> That alone is better than anything Berto has ever done in the ring and Berto looks shot to bits having went life and death with fringe fighters at best.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


How is getting a gift vs a severly depleted Morales better than Berto and David Diaz rankings as number 2 Lightweight was dubious at best. He had fought nobody in the top ten save Armondo Santa Cruz who he was down on the scorecards wide too before coming through with a late stoppage victory. His other opponents were a collection of journeymen and the one opponent Ramazan Paliani a boxer who only had 15 fights before retiring he drew with.

So NO David Diaz was not as good as Andre Berto, infact I would say that Bertos win over Josesito Lopez was better than anything Diaz had accomplished his entire career, not mentioning Bertos wins over Collazo and Quintana.

Berto is a mediocre boxer. David Diaz was a stellar US amateur and poor pro who was lucky to be in the position he was in to fight Pacquiao.

Seriously, people should do their research before opening their mouths in this thread. People want to talk shit about @tliang1000 for comparing records of a fighter who was relevant 70 years ago, but cant do the basic research about a fight that occured 8 years ago


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How is getting a gift vs a severly depleted Morales better than Berto and David Diaz rankings as number 2 Lightweight was dubious at best. He had fought nobody in the top ten save Armondo Santa Cruz who he was down on the scorecards wide too before coming through with a late stoppage victory. His other opponents were a collection of journeymen and the one opponent Ramazan Paliani a boxer who only had 15 fights before retiring he drew with.
> 
> So NO David Diaz was not as good as Andre Berto, infact I would say that Bertos win over Josesito Lopez was better than anything Diaz had accomplished his entire career, not mentioning Bertos wins over Collazo and Quintana.
> 
> ...


A seriously depeleted Morrales who would go on to adjust better to Maidana better than Floyd did in the first fight quicker even though he stood and traded. Also if your gonna say Diaz was a gift then you have to accept COllazo as a gift as well. But even if you say Berto edges it out over Diaz at the time Diaz was at least credible in his division, Berto might not even rank in the top 20 and has been beat the shit out of by a gatekeeper who has never won a fight at world level and went life and death with another and needed the referee to help him against another guy who might not even be in the top 30 who isn't even a welterweight but only fights there so he can act like a journeymen to world level fighters for paydays.

So Diaz who was at least competitive at world level at lightweight is better than Berto who is getting his shit pushed in below world level.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> A seriously depeleted Morrales who would go on to adjust better to Maidana better than Floyd did in the first fight quicker even though he stood and traded.


How did he "adjust quickly" when he lost and Mayweather won? Thats your problem chatty you talk shit like someone who thinks he knows boxing but it is largely empty and ignorant. Mayweather adjusted to Maidana in the second half of the 1st fight and won and did so even easier in the second fight, and what you fail to mention is that Maidana was not the Maidana who partnered up with Robert Garcia and was on a 3 fight unbeaten streak with 2 kos.

Suffice to say not counting the "loss" vs Diaz, Morales was 5-7 in his last 12 fights. So no, getting a gift vs a faded Morales is not the same as beating young hungry fighters like Collazo, Josesito Lopez and Quintana. 


> Diaz was at least credible in his division,


Umm did you completely miss my post how Diaz only win was against Armondo Lopez who he losing badly too before a come from behind stoppage win, his only notable victories are going life and death with a series of Journeymen.

Yes Berto is 3-3 in his last 6 fights, but he's fought a steady stream of world champion caliber fighters and all have been competitive and exciting.

And seriously are you comparing this welterweight stable of Kell Brook, Keith Thurman, Shawn Porter, Pacquiao, Mayweather, Broner, Khan, Garcia ect ect?

You wanna compare Bertos last 6 opponents to David Diaz last 6 opponents before Pacquiao lol. Go on do it.

In 2007 the Ring Champion in the lightweight divison was a faded Casamayor, with Juan Diaz bringing up the number 2 spot with Nate Campbell and Katsidis hanging around at the bottom of the rankings. All 4 wouldve beaten David Diaz pretty easily and all 4 save for Casa past his best were nothing but average champions.

Seriously stop typing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How did he "adjust quickly" when he lost and Mayweather won? Thats your problem chatty you talk shit like someone who thinks he knows boxing but it is largely empty and ignorant. Mayweather adjusted to Maidana in the second half of the 1st fight and won and did so even easier in the second fight, and what you fail to mention is that Maidana was not the Maidana who partnered up with Robert Garcia and was on a 3 fight unbeaten streak with 2 kos.
> 
> Suffice to say not counting the "loss" vs Diaz, Morales was 5-7 in his last 12 fights. So no, getting a gift vs a faded Morales is not the same as beating young hungry fighters like Collazo, Josesito Lopez and Quintana.
> 
> ...


Morales alone is better than anyone Berto has fought full stop in nevermind his last 6 fights. Even if he was faded and lost 5 out of 12 (losses were to Pacquaio, Barrera and Raheem - 4 of the losses to ATGs plus his wins in that period were Pacquaio, Chaves and Ayala).

Morales beat Maidana imo, judges decisions don't really mean much when they are constantly getting decisions wrong (unless you wanna make a case for Canelo v Floyd being a draw being a fair result?) and you can argue Floyd lost the first fight - I personally had it 7-5 to Floyd but more than a few score it a draw or to Maidana plus Morales fought with one eye and stood with him and still performed better imo.

Lopez a young hungry fight lol - guy is near a journeyman who fights for the paycheque, he aint hungry nor that young. Quintana had checked out by the time he fought Berto as well, he was barely fighting at the time and retired shortly after and Berto lost to Collazo, not even really a case there for him winning. So not the best examples.

As for Santa Cruz (who I presume your talking about) he wasn't an awful fighter, he'd just beaten Edner Cherry and gave Casamayor fits after the Diaz fight and not really Journeymen are they - more gatekeepers.

So both are awful fights but heres why Berto is worse. For Pacquaio it was his first fight in the division and Diaz held a title so there was something on the table. Manny hadn't fought Oscar at that point so even though he was known he wasn't a star so getting a belt was a good move to enpower negotiations with Marquez, Casamayor, Diaz or whoever else in the division (as it seemed like staying at lightweight was the plan before Oscar became available). Diaz was coming off his best win the year before.

Berto brings zero, absolutely nothing to the table, is coming of his worst loss and his worst performance, is at a weight Floyd has been at for years and has well established his dominance - its an utter fare of a fight but if your happy to be ripped off then more power to Floyd for having idiots he can take advantage of.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> No hes not though. Berto is getting sparked out by ancient gatekeepers. Diaz was number 2 in the division and had just beaten Erik Morales (or at least gave him a hard fight depending on how you scored it).
> 
> That alone is better than anything Berto has ever done in the ring and Berto looks shot to bits having went life and death with fringe fighters at best.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


berto tore his rotator cuff in the jsk fight and showed tremendous courage to fight through it. fought a dumb fight against rg trying to incorporate a shoulder roll for the first time in his career in which he simply did not take guerrero seriously and paid for it. the chances of either of those two happening against floyd is very small

fought better against collozo than hatton did so the ricky fight, by way of common opponents, was a worse fight. and berto has had some success at 147 whereas hatton had zero. also, watch both lopez fights with berto and maidana. josesito had marcos hurt and shouldve been credited with a knockdown whereas after two rounds berto straight out beat down lopez. and everyone will agree that maidainas win over broner at 147 is of little value

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...s-Erick-Bone-RBR/page13&highlight=berto+lopez

there are much better fights, especially at 154 against lara and andrade, but at +2000 i have no problem buying berto on an action play here.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its not a cherry pick, cherry pick would imply there were other challengers out there and that aint the case. You just want him to fight your boy, that mightve happened if a milkman didnt fold him with a body shot and had him scrambling around the ring.


Thats the problem, there are other more deserving challengers. Thurman, porter, brook, shit even khan would all be better than berto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> When did I say he said it was a good fight?
> 
> Try to follow this, the sarcasm is quite clear:
> 
> You two FLotards are having a bad day.:deal


This isn't a binary statement. A fight doesn't have to be either bad or good. I said that people are exaggerating how bad this fight was. No where did I ever say it was a good fight. So in English, we can have varying degrees of quality. This fight isn't good, but it's not complete shit like Chavez vs Bruce Pearson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> No hes not though. Berto is getting sparked out by ancient gatekeepers. Diaz was number 2 in the division and had just beaten Erik Morales (or at least gave him a hard fight depending on how you scored it).
> 
> That alone is better than anything Berto has ever done in the ring and Berto looks shot to bits having went life and death with fringe fighters at best.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Yes Andre Berto is better than David Diaz. Diaz is going life and death with Ramon Montano and getting gifts against a shopworn Erik Morales. And that's at his peak. Morales was 0-3 losing his last 2 fights by KO when fought Diaz.



Chatty said:


> Duran fought Leonard twice than same year and threw in another fight to boost. He also did charge $70 to people to watch at home and claim it was a very good fight, it was basically something to do whilst they sorted the Leonard fight out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


and Floyd fought Berto right after he fought Pacquiao :thumbsup.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This isn't a binary statement. A fight doesn't have to be either bad or good. I said that people are exaggerating how bad this fight was. No where did I ever say it was a good fight. So in English, we can have varying degrees of quality. This fight isn't good, but it's not complete shit like Chavez vs Bruce Pearson


I mentioned to MichiganRetard that this was Chavez's 5th fight out of 6 in 92. It was a quick bout held in Mexico, it was probably televised but no one paid no $70 for it.

Edit: I thought I was responding to MichiganPendejo.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> This fight isn't good, but it's not complete shit like Chavez vs Bruce Pearson


Chump is so desperate he had to go back more than 20 years to try and justify Joy's cherrypick. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I mentioned to MichiganRetard that this was Chavez's 5th fight out of 6 in 92. It was a quick bout held in Mexico, it was probably televised but no one paid no $70 for it.
> 
> Edit: I thought I was responding to MichiganPendejo.


yeah I get the circumstances around the fight, but he's still a worse opponent than Berto. The point we're making is clear. There are people in this thread spouting hyperbole like how no other champion has taken a fight this easy or this is the biggest cherry pick for a p4p #1 . We have clearly debunked both of those claims. I don't want to discredit any other fighter and I don't want to hype of this matchup here, but I'm not going to talk out of my ass and exaggerate how this is the worse fight in boxing history. 


ElKiller said:


> Chump is so desperate he had to go back more than 20 years to try and justify Joy's cherrypick. :lol:


I don't need to go back 20 years. If I was making a scale on bad fights, that fight from 20 years ago would be rated as shit while the Berto fight would be rated higher than that, but below a fight like Oscar De La Hoya vs Mosley


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

I gonna be jacking off in your dorm room or are u gonna be in Vegas?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I get the circumstances around the fight, but he's still a worse opponent than Berto. The point we're making is clear. There are people in this thread spouting hyperbole like how no other champion has taken a fight this easy or this is the biggest cherry pick for a p4p #1 . We have clearly debunked both of those claims. I don't want to discredit any other fighter and I don't want to hype of this matchup here, but I'm not going to talk out of my ass and exaggerate how this is the worse fight in boxing history.
> 
> I don't need to go back 20 years. If I was making a scale on bad fights, that fight from 20 years ago would be rated as shit while the Berto fight would be rated higher than that, but below a fight like Oscar De La Hoya vs Mosley


That point doesn't mean anything in my opinion. If Floyd was fighting 6 times a year then you can compare his fight to the bums old school fighters fought. Since he's only fighting twice, you can't really compare.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> I gonna be jacking off in your dorm room or are u gonna be in Vegas?


lol I'm gonna be busy as hell nowadays. I just graduated 2 weeks ago, but first day for my masters program is Monday. I also just got a new job last week


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This fight isn't good, but it's not complete shit like Chavez vs Bruce Pearson


Totally different situation.
Chavez was probably called up on short notice like: "yo, come pay us a visit, you can fuck up some bum and then we do an interview people will love it. quick bucks"
The card he was on also seems incredibly empty
http://boxrec.com/show/9156

Just like old time fighters who fought bums in random states when people didn't have television or when it was much less common to have a TV.
It gave less rich people from less relevant states a chance to see the fighters they hear/read about in action, just quick easy money while also doubling as a tune up for the real contenders.

For example if there was no tv or internet and Mayweather came to the Netherlands to fight Berto I would think great now I can finally see him in motion.
But every fight of him is available on the internet so Berto is not really interesting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Totally different situation.
> Chavez was probably called up on short notice like: "yo, come pay us a visit, you can fuck up some bum and then we do an interview people will love it. quick bucks"
> The card he was on also seems incredibly empty
> http://boxrec.com/show/9156
> ...


That makes sense actually. Combine that with the frequency Chavez fought, then it's not as bad overall. My point still stands though. I doubt anybody 20 years from now will look back and be like "wtf, Floyd fought Andre Berto?"


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes Andre Berto is better than David Diaz. Diaz is going life and death with Ramon Montano and getting gifts against a shopworn Erik Morales. And that's at his peak. Morales was 0-3 losing his last 2 fights by KO when fought Diaz.
> 
> and Floyd fought Berto right after he fought Pacquiao :thumbsup.


Berto is shot and Diaz was on his best run of form. The Morales fight was close and his two KO losses where to a top 50 ATG, Berto's KO loss was to a gatekeeper, Montanao was still looking to win fights at the time and was working his way up the rankings, it was a shit performance but hey he still won.

If FLoyd was fighting Berto a few years back then yeah it would be a better fight but he's fighting him on the back of losing 3 of 6 and one of them was aided by the referee and another was via injury.

Yeah Prime Leonard x2 is way better than 5 years past prime Pacquaio who FLoyd has fought once.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I'm gonna be busy as hell nowadays. I just graduated 2 weeks ago, but first day for my masters program is Monday. I also just got a new job last week


Dude seriously? Wtf does having a new job and getting a masters degree gotta do with watching Floyd's final(?) fight live in Vegas? Tell ur employers that u gotta be in Vegas on that day

On a more serious note. Congrats kid on getting that degree.

:happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That point doesn't mean anything in my opinion. If Floyd was fighting 6 times a year then you can compare his fight to the bums old school fighters fought. Since he's only fighting twice, you can't really compare.


The point still does mean something. Read back my conversation. I said that this isn't the worse fight in history, while he tried to imply that I said it was a good fight. I don't think it's a good fight at all, but that doesn't make it the worse fight ever.

That's my point


Chatty said:


> Berto is shot and Diaz was on his best run of form. The Morales fight was close and his two KO losses where to a top 50 ATG, Berto's KO loss was to a gatekeeper, Montanao was still looking to win fights at the time and was working his way up the rankings, it was a shit performance but hey he still won.
> 
> If FLoyd was fighting Berto a few years back then yeah it would be a better fight but he's fighting him on the back of losing 3 of 6 and one of them was aided by the referee and another was via injury.
> 
> Yeah Prime Leonard x2 is way better than 5 years past prime Pacquaio who FLoyd has fought once.


how the hell is Berto shot? He just won his last 2 fights and KO'd Lopez in his last one. Yes he got KO'd by Soto Karass, but do people have amnesia about that fight and forget that Berto completely tore a tendon in his shoulder in the 2nd round? I'm talking about a real tear where he's dangling the arm by his side while tripling up on left hooks. And despite that still almost came back and won. Plus after working with Virgil Hunter, I think Berto has improved some. He's using his jab more now and isn't doing the damn shoulder roll anymore. I think he was regressing big time around the Ortiz fight.

to say Berto is shot now, but Morales wasn't shot when he fought Diaz is just.... well, disingenuous at best.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Dude seriously? Wtf does having a new job and getting a masters degree gotta do with watching Floyd's final(?) fight live in Vegas? Tell ur employers that u gotta be in Vegas on that day
> 
> On a more serious note. Congrats kid on getting that degree.
> 
> :happy


Thanks man  it was a long time coming, but it's here. And on a bright side, I can actually afford to go to Vegas now if I decide to go :yep


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks man  it was a long time coming, but it's here. And on a bright side, I can actually afford to go to Vegas now if I decide to go :yep


Put that shit on student loans dude..

I don't get it. You are one of Floyd's biggest fans. I think it would be a travesty if your entire life dedicated to following him and you don't see him fight live in Vegas..

It don't make sense. Dude, even if you saw it on closed circuit, u can say u saw him fight live in Vegas with other Floyd fans..

Btw, I think you can afford seats for berto/Mayweather. Nobody is going to this fight..


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The point still does mean something. Read back my conversation. I said that this isn't the worse fight in history, while he tried to imply that I said it was a good fight. I don't think it's a good fight at all, but that doesn't make it the worse fight ever.
> 
> That's my point
> how the hell is Berto shot? He just won his last 2 fights and KO'd Lopez in his last one. Yes he got KO'd by Soto Karass, but do people have amnesia about that fight and forget that Berto completely tore a tendon in his shoulder in the 2nd round? I'm talking about a real tear where he's dangling the arm by his side while tripling up on left hooks. And despite that still almost came back and won. Plus after working with Virgil Hunter, I think Berto has improved some. He's using his jab more now and isn't doing the damn shoulder roll anymore. I think he was regressing big time around the Ortiz fight.
> ...


He looked like shit against Lopez and Guerrero and from what I remember the Zavek fight wasnt too great. He might have stopped Lopez but he had help from the ref otherwise he might not have got the chance.

Morales went on to imo beat Maidana, Cayo and ran Danny Garcia close and only let it slip away in the last two rounds. Not aure you can say he was shot at all - past prime sure but a shot fighter doesnt be competitve with two guy who are still in the running as contenders now.

I mean Berto may have a resurhence and if he does Ill hold my hand up but I see him struggling with guys outside the top twenty and getting beat up of non punching lightweights I just dont see him going upwards and will just continue to move down.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Completely pointless fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I cant wait for this fight. Gonna be so much more action packed than that chump Pacquiao with his fake ass excuse of a shoulder injury. WAR BERTO!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He looked like shit against Lopez and Guerrero and from what I remember the Zavek fight wasnt too great. He might have stopped Lopez but he had help from the ref otherwise he might not have got the chance.
> 
> Morales went on to imo beat Maidana, Cayo and ran Danny Garcia close and only let it slip away in the last two rounds. Not aure you can say he was shot at all - past prime sure but a shot fighter doesnt be competitve with two guy who are still in the running as contenders now.
> 
> ...


So Berto looked like shit against Lopez, Guerrero and Zaveck back in 2011. So what makes you think he's shot now? And Lopez just got dropped twice in a row, him getting stopped was inevitable. And you have to analyze Berto on a deeper level. When he has Tony Morgan as a trainer, he was at his peak, but he was an awful trainer who made Berto regress. He was trying the shoulder roll in fights, abandoned his jab, stood completely flat footed, etc.

Under Virgil he looks better to me. He lost against Soto Karass with Virgil, but I already addressed that fight's circumstances. He won his fight after that and against Lopez he did look bad early on. I believe he was trying to think too much in the fight and box Lopez when we know Berto has a low ring IQ. You can follow me and Bama's discussion in the rbr. Berto looked confused on whether to box like he's being taught to or brawl. Once he started fighting up close and being aggressive, it only took him a couple of rounds to turn the tide. Against Mayweather he's going to know what to do from the jump and that's be aggressive. Berto will still be that brawler type fighter he was before, but with Virgil, it's more controlled and tighter defense.

This doesn't excuse him as an opponent of course, but he's better than you're giving him credit for and better than David Diaz. You say he looked like shit against Lopez and Zaveck, well lets name off Diaz's great wins (I said wins, so don't include Morales).


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> So Berto looked like shit against Lopez, Guerrero and Zaveck back in 2011. So what makes you think he's shot now? And Lopez just got dropped twice in a row, him getting stopped was inevitable. And you have to analyze Berto on a deeper level. When he has Tony Morgan as a trainer, he was at his peak, but he was an awful trainer who made Berto regress. He was trying the shoulder roll in fights, abandoned his jab, stood completely flat footed, etc.
> 
> Under Virgil he looks better to me. He lost against Soto Karass with Virgil, but I already addressed that fight's circumstances. He won his fight after that and against Lopez he did look bad early on. I believe he was trying to think too much in the fight and box Lopez when we know Berto has a low ring IQ. You can follow me and Bama's discussion in the rbr. Berto looked confused on whether to box like he's being taught to or brawl. Once he started fighting up close and being aggressive, it only took him a couple of rounds to turn the tide. Against Mayweather he's going to know what to do from the jump and that's be aggressive. Berto will still be that brawler type fighter he was before, but with Virgil, it's more controlled and tighter defense.
> 
> This doesn't excuse him as an opponent of course, but he's better than you're giving him credit for and better than David Diaz. You say he looked like shit against Lopez and Zaveck, well lets name off Diaz's great wins (I said wins, so don't include Morales).


They are both shit opponents but one at least had something to bring to the table.

My point was Berto has looked like crap for years. I mean whe was his last inpressive fight? Hernandez in 2010?

Diaz was woeful but the circumstances for that fight were better than this one.

This one is utterly pointless, cant think of a reason why anyone would watch. Itll not be his last fight, Berto wont be competitive and he has nothing to offer.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Pointless fight, garbage undercard.

He should've just retired, or put this on free tv.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Morales alone is better than anyone Berto has fought full stop in nevermind his last 6 fights.


Morales before retirement was 5-7 in his last 12 fights. His only real win was over Cano. He lost everytime he stepped up in competition. How is Morales any better than Lopez, Collazo, or Zaveck considering his win loss record? If you want to bring up Morales near victories I can point out that Lopez was very close to getting the nod vs Jessie Vargas, or that Collazo was very close to getting the nod vs Hatton.

Sorry but no, objectively which I know you are not capable of being when you get called out on your bullshit, a severly faded Morales is not better than anyone Berto has fought.



> Morales beat Maidana imo,


:rofl No no he didnt. And please dont compare Morales losing a close but clear decision to an unmotivated Maidana to Mayweather dominating Canelo and getting a draw, it makes you look like an idiot.



> Lopez a young hungry fight lol - guy is near a journeyman who fights for the paycheque,


You need to look up the definition of journeymen. Lopez was very close to having 3 wins over champion level fighters. That is not the definition of a journeyman. A journeyman would be the caliber of fighters that David Diaz was beating to earn a shot at a title.



> For Pacquaio it was his first fight in the division and Diaz held a title so there was something on the table.


Diaz held a strap in a weak division he barely did enough to earn, beating one of the worst strap holders in a weak division by come from behind KO after being down massively in the fight.

But by all means, tell me one fighter that David Diaz beat on the level of say Freddie Hernandez who had wins over Soto Karass, Carson Jones, Ben Tackie and Luis Collazo not counting the gift vs Morales?

Berto has beaten

Luis Collazo
Josesito Lopez
Freddie Hernandez
Juan Urango
Steve Forbes
Carlos Quintana
Jan Zaveck

Now lets compare that to David Diaz

Jesus Chavez
Emmanuel Augustus
Erik Morales
Santa Cruz

But because Diaz held a strap he it was a good fight for Pacquiao. :rofl

Berto is a much better much more accomplished fighter than Diaz and its not really a debate


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That point doesn't mean anything in my opinion. If Floyd was fighting 6 times a year then you can compare his fight to the bums old school fighters fought. Since he's only fighting twice, you can't really compare.


I dont care if Julio fought 10 times a year, the idiot told me to find a P4P number 1 who fought someone as weak as Berto and I showed that Julio was padding his record with milkmen in Mexico

Thats why I laugh when stupid mexicans try to say that Floyds 48-0 doesnt matter compared to Chavez 89-0 when the vast majority of those victories came against their own uncles. Maybe Floyd should start counting his sparring sessions against Corley and Judah as wins.

I could do the same for Roy or Sweat Pea both fought their fair share of scrubs while at the top, Floyd is actually the exception to the rule because Floyd has fought exclusively against championship level opposition.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

but Floyd is a greater fighter than Pacquiao and is held at a higher standard than Pacquiao 

so lets not compare Diaz to Berto and act like this fight is acceptable, its not.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> but Floyd is a greater fighter than Pacquiao and is held at a higher standard than Pacquiao
> 
> so lets not compare Diaz to Berto and act like this fight is acceptable, its not.


The only unacceptable thing about this fight is the price tag, Id be perfectly fine if it was free tv. Otherwise a 38 year old fighter having a easy fight to close out his contract after defeating the last serious challenger is not horrible. If Thurman, Porter, Khan or Brook looked spectacular in their last fights youd have a point but 3 of them struggled and Brook is the only one who really brings any legacy to the table


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Thurman, Porter, Khan or Brook looked spectacular in their last fights youd have a point but 3 of them struggled and Brook is the only one who really brings any legacy to the table


So you'd rather see Floyd fight berto in an easy fight instead of Thurman porter brook or khan? Because 3/4s of them struggled in their last bouts? That doesn't make any sense at all, at least none of those guys lost to Soto Karass a couple fights ago.

It's not about legacy its just about the best fighting the best, all 4 of those guys are top ranked welterweights and some of them even have titles, so I don't see why Berto is an OK fight instead of those 4. It's bullshit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Morales before retirement was 5-7 in his last 12 fights. His only real win was over Cano. He lost everytime he stepped up in competition. How is Morales any better than Lopez, Collazo, or Zaveck considering his win loss record? If you want to bring up Morales near victories I can point out that Lopez was very close to getting the nod vs Jessie Vargas, or that Collazo was very close to getting the nod vs Hatton.
> 
> Sorry but no, objectively which I know you are not capable of being when you get called out on your bullshit, a severly faded Morales is not better than anyone Berto has fought.
> 
> ...


yeah man you covered it all really. I like Chatty, but he's coming off completely wrong here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt they're looking to do that many buys. I have no idea how they'll make a profit, but maybe they're just looking to do enough to be able to pay Floyd. They're obligated to pay him $32 million because of his contract and this is the only way they can get enough money to come close to that. I still don't understand why they just didn't pick Khan though. I know Khan ran his mouth and pissed them off, but it's still more lucrative and more credible opponent.
> Berto would only be good on CBS


The Pacquaio fight made a billion dollars so much money changed hands it that fight I doubt ShowTime gives a fuck. That fight probably made ShowTime more money than ShowTime makes on subscriptions in a decade


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So you'd rather see Floyd fight berto in an easy fight instead of Thurman porter brook or khan? Because 3/4s of them struggled in their last bouts? That doesn't make any sense at all, at least none of those guys lost to Soto Karass a couple fights ago.
> 
> It's not about legacy its just about the best fighting the best, all 4 of those guys are top ranked welterweights and some of them even have titles, so I don't see why Berto is an OK fight instead of those 4. It's bullshit.


Floyd already beat and fought the best ez. None of those guys impress me enough for me to say Floyd has to fight them. No fighter in history has fought the best every fight, and if Floyd after dominating the best of his era wants to take an ez scrap so be it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The Pacquaio fight made a billion dollars so much money changed hands it that fight I doubt ShowTime gives a fuck. That fight probably made ShowTime more money than ShowTime makes on subscriptions in a decade


true. Floyd brought in what, 8.7 million ppv buys in 5 fights? Split the Pacquiao fight in half to HBO and it's still 6.5. They're extremely happy.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd already beat and fought the best ez. None of those guys impress me enough for me to say Floyd has to fight them. No fighter in history has fought the best every fight, and if Floyd after dominating the best of his era wants to take an ez scrap so be it.


I guess I just have higher standards for Floyd than you, which is interesting considering you're such a big fan. If a fighter is going to have the audacity to call himself "TBE" and proclaim that he's better than every fighter that has ever lived- then I don't see the issue. Thurman/Brook are both very very interesting fights stylistically and definitely bring something new to the table. I'd even be down with Bradley-Floyd because at least Bradley has more credibility than the likes of Birdo.

the idea that there aren't any worthy challengers is just a lie, Brook/Thurman/Khan/Porter are all infinitely better fights than Birdo, pretty much anyone will agree with this


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man you covered it all really. I like Chatty, but he's coming off completely wrong here.


Chatty is a diehard pacFUCK fan so he goes to great lengths to discredit anything Floyd might do well. Floyd's the better fighter, clearly, and Pooch man is likely a former PED user (hence the back acne at like 36 years of age)...but that "doesn't matter".

Anyhow, FUCK Joke Roach and Poochman. Canelo ends Roach and Floyd ended Pooch. Couldn't be happier. Looking forward to 2016 so these fuckwads retire and leave. Hopefully Roach leaves too


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I guess I just have higher standards for Floyd than you, which is interesting considering you're such a big fan. If a fighter is going to have the audacity to call himself "TBE" and proclaim that he's better than every fighter that has ever lived- then I don't see the issue. Thurman/Brook are both very very interesting fights stylistically and definitely bring something new to the table. I'd even be down with Bradley-Floyd because at least Bradley has more credibility than the likes of Birdo.
> 
> the idea that there aren't any worthy challengers is just a lie, Brook/Thurman/Khan/Porter are all infinitely better fights than Birdo, pretty much anyone will agree with this


Beating "Sometimes" Thurman ain't gonna get Floyd closer to TBE. Don't patronize son


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Chatty is a diehard pacFUCK fan so he goes to great lengths to discredit anything Floyd might do well. Floyd's the better fighter, clearly, and Pooch man is likely a former PED user (hence the back acne at like 36 years of age)...but that "doesn't matter".
> 
> Anyhow, FUCK Joke Roach and Poochman. Canelo ends Roach and Floyd ended Pooch. Couldn't be happier. Looking forward to 2016 so these fuckwads retire and leave. Hopefully Roach leaves too


:happy foreal man that whole clan are a bunch of fuckboys. Arum, Koncz, Roach, Pacquiao, and the former members Chavez Jr and Khan. Alex Ariza's snakeass too


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Berto is the biggest bitch ass I've seen in boxing but I hope he knocks the cherry picking bitch the Fuck out.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Berto is the biggest bitch ass I've seen in boxing but I hope he knocks the cherry picking bitch the Fuck out.


Doubt that happens but boy oh boy is this "PPV" going to flop. Showtime will NOT be releasing these numbers - guarantee that shit

Slight chance Canelo v Cotto have better numbers - no joke!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

> Mayweather vs Berto Ticket prices:
> $1,500
> $1,000
> $750
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This looks like it'll be good


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


>


That's the most boring boxing poster I've seen in a loooooong time. and WTF is Combate Space????


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> That's the most boring boxing poster I've seen in a loooooong time. and WTF is Combate Space????


Space is an Argentina-based cable and sat TV channel for latin-america.... Combate Space is the section for combat sports, both boxing and MMA, seen some fights there.... the argentinian narrators suck big time, one of the dude's voice has this unexplainable power that can make any viewer sleep even if the fight is Barrera-Morales-esque....


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks:cheers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This looks like it'll be good


Is that true what he says about being the only one to win titles in every division he fought in? Surely it can't be right?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Is that true what he says about being the only one to win titles in every division he fought in? Surely it can't be right?


It has to be a untrue. He likes to exaggerate, but even i had to pause and think about it. My counting guys who fought in one division also


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It has to be a untrue. He likes to exaggerate, but even i had to pause and think about it. My counting guys who fought in one division also


It could be edited that way. He might be talking about being #1 for 17 years, which might be true, if you ignore Pacquiao overtaking him right after his first retirement.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Is that true what he says about being the only one to win titles in every division he fought in? Surely it can't be right?


Didn't he NOT win a title at JWW (140)? Duno wtf Floyd is talking about


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Didn't he NOT win a title at JWW (140)? Duno wtf Floyd is talking about


Nah he did.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nah he did.


His first PPV and, 'Nah he did' is an understatement. Floyd should have did his first jail stint for putting it on Gatti in the way he did.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It could be edited that way. He might be talking about being #1 for 17 years, which might be true, if you ignore Pacquiao overtaking him right after his first retirement.


that's very true. When you listen to it, it does just sound like individual statements copied and pasted in succession. Those previews do that all the time


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Is that true what he says about being the only one to win titles in every division he fought in? Surely it can't be right?


Leonard won titles in every single division he competed in, too. :nod


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Leonard won titles in every single division he competed in, too. :nod


I mean shit, so did Cotto.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

It's clearly the editing, guys.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if Floyd will throw combos and actually put on a show for once, I wouldn't be that bothered about this piece of cake fight if it wasn't firstly for the bullshit PPV, and secondly the fact that Mayweather, up against the lowest regarded opponent he has fought in what 10 years? Will most likely fight how he usually does and bore us to death with a sparring session. Throw some punches Floyd, get stuck in there for once!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the last time he knocked out /down was ortiz and you know that was bullshit but legal..lol


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I wonder if Floyd will throw combos and actually put on a show for once, I wouldn't be that bothered about this piece of cake fight if it wasn't firstly for the bullshit PPV, and secondly the fact that Mayweather, up against the lowest regarded opponent he has fought in what 10 years? Will most likely fight how he usually does and bore us to death with a sparring session. Throw some punches Floyd, get stuck in there for once!


Haha good luck with that bro! Boring sparring match is the most likely option. Hope we're both wrong but wont hold my breath especially with the can he's fighting.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I wonder if Floyd will throw combos and actually put on a show for once, I wouldn't be that bothered about this piece of cake fight if it wasn't firstly for the bullshit PPV, and secondly the fact that Mayweather, up against the lowest regarded opponent he has fought in what 10 years? Will most likely fight how he usually does and bore us to death with a sparring session. Throw some punches Floyd, get stuck in there for once!


You're an idiot


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You're an idiot


That avi :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

:lol::clap:


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You're an idiot


Why am I? Mayweather is capable of bringing the pain. He is actually a joy to watch when he goes on the offensive, and Berto poses the least threat to him out of any foe in years, I'd love to see him even half Gatti somebody, when was the last time Mayweather came to bring the pain?

Nice avatar though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Why am I? Mayweather is capable of bringing the pain. He is actually a joy to watch when he goes on the offensive, and Berto poses the least threat to him out of any foe in years, I'd love to see him even half Gatti somebody, when was the last time Mayweather came to bring the pain?
> 
> Nice avatar though.


plenty of times Mayweather has come to bring the pain. remember you package said he lost his legs when get did and couldn't move anymore?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> plenty of times Mayweather has come to bring the pain. remember you package said he lost his legs when get did and couldn't move anymore?


I never thought he lost his legs, I always thought that was a dumb fuck thing to suggest from Roach.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I never thought he lost his legs, I always thought that was a dumb fuck thing to suggest from Roach.


Mayweather Jr was playin possum all along. I didn't think he lost his legs at all


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Why am I? Mayweather is capable of bringing the pain. He is actually a joy to watch when he goes on the offensive, and Berto poses the least threat to him out of any foe in years, I'd love to see him even half Gatti somebody, when was the last time Mayweather came to bring the pain?
> 
> Nice avatar though.


Maidana 1 and Cotto were the only fan friendly fights he fought in a while. Works for him but he does get boring. Appreciate his craft and work ethic few athletes take it as seriously as he does.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Mayweather Jr was playin possum all along. I didn't think he lost his legs at all


When does he need to use his legs? Questionable chin claims so he stood in front of Mosley schooling him. Moves against Guerrero and in Maidana 2 and he's "running" he cant win. Very few guys even excel at cutting off the ring to fight him that's their fault.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Live workout is coming on in minutes


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gonna mimic his workout #twins


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oo they're playing that feel good song from Harriet the Spy where everyone's dressed like some kind of food arty


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

smh these fools in the chat










:lol: Like what?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> smh these fools in the chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I agree if we're talking about SSGSS Goku, but not SS3

and is he about to spar?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd looks like shit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd looks like shit


At first he was getting touched up. But then he was clowning. Finished off being kinda dick :lol: next guy up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope Floyd beats Berto like that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> At first he was getting touched up. But then he was clowning. Finished off being kinda dick :lol: next guy up.


Lol yeah he started off real cold. He looks better now and went more serious with this guy


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he looks sharp to me...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting to see him against a version of his same style.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd has awesome stamina


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Showtime is so shitty and corny with their production.

And stop saying we've never seen sparring before. We saw Floyd spar Omar Henry on HBO.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he has never done a live whole sparring session. when he sparred O it was uploaded on youtube and was only a few minutes...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> he has never done a live whole sparring session. when he sparred O it was uploaded on youtube and was only a few minutes...


naw I watched the Omar Henry sparring live. He went straight from the locker room to get his hands wrapped and then went straight into the ring to spar Omar. It was 5x5 minute rounds and then he hit the bag and mitts afterward


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> naw I watched the Omar Henry sparring live. He went straight from the locker room to get his hands wrapped and then went straight into the ring to spar Omar. It was 5x5 minute rounds and then he hit the bag and mitts afterward


I don't remember this. Certainly don't remember it on hbo...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

apparently it was live on ustream. don't know where I was that day. only saw a little piece of it later that day...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> apparently it was live on ustream. don't know where I was that day. only saw a little piece of it later that day...


yeah it wasn't a real official live workout. The network will host 1 during camp, but Floyd streamed this one himself on his ustream. He showed a little bit of Andre Dirrell sparring also


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bernard Hopkins talks about Floyd Mayweather and his choice to fight Andre Berto- "There is business and there is fooling people, don't let yourself get fooled. He's Cherrypicking"
> 
> "There is business and there is fooling people. I used to be mad at Floyd for fooling people but now I'm mad at y'all for letting him to fool you again and again. We all know this isn't his last fight so why are we believing it's his last? There is no excuse not to fight Khan or any of the young guys out there better than Berto. Why don't he fight Brook and Unify the Welterweight division for once? People say "oh he 39" when I was 39/40 I was fighting Jermaine Taylor and Winky Wright. I fought Kovalev last year and I'm 50. I'll fight Goodboy Golovkin soon and I'm going to be 51. Stop making excuses, Stop making excuses, there is business and there is fooling people, don't let yourself get fooled. He's Cherrypicking"
> 
> :deal


Nards knows part of his longevity was fighting 75% cans during his MW reign, so he shouldn't be hating on Floyd. Honestly, Nards has been one of the boggest Floyd cok gobblers in the past year+ and now it sounds like "business" with his comments towards the Berto choice.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> this isn't a good look no matter how yall slice it. Just because there's a possibility that Floyd will make it entertaining, because of the low level of Berto, doesn't mean that it's a a good fight in any shape or form. Just accept it and stop defending this cherrypick


Funny how you insinuate "cherry picking" is something that is only done by a few, when we all know almost all the greats in the modern era have "cherry picked" their opponents at some time or another.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Duran fought Leonard twice than same year and threw in another fight to boost. He also did charge $70 to people to watch at home and claim it was a very good fight, it was basically something to do whilst they sorted the Leonard fight out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Nah, he just had people spend money on getting in and proceeded to quit in the middle of the fight. All because he couldn't adjust. I can't imagine what people would say if Floyd did such a thing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Nah, he just had people spend money on getting in and proceeded to quit in the middle of the fight. All because he couldn't adjust. I can't imagine what people would say if Floyd did such a thing.


:lol: good point


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it wasn't a real official live workout. The network will host 1 during camp, but Floyd streamed this one himself on his ustream. He showed a little bit of Andre Dirrell sparring also


I remember that, too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Nah, he just had people spend money on getting in and proceeded to quit in the middle of the fight. All because he couldn't adjust. I can't imagine what people would say if Floyd did such a thing.


:rofl


----------



## Indigo Wolf (Aug 25, 2015)

It's sad how he picked a fight for his alleged "last one" to be a huge disappointment. Obviously he's going to win this one.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Live workout is coming on in minutes


That place looks dead compared to the PAC fight. There's nobody behind the people in front lol


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> That place looks dead compared to the PAC fight. There's nobody behind the people in front lol


That's only because a bunch of morons thought Pacquiao would "give a good fight for the fans" like your clown ass idol said he would. They were all sold a bill of goods.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> Nah, he just had people spend money on getting in and proceeded to quit in the middle of the fight. All because he couldn't adjust. I can't imagine what people would say if Floyd did such a thing.


It was still more entertaining that 95% of Floyd fights. Id rather watch that than Guerrero again.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Nards knows part of his longevity was fighting 75% cans during his MW reign, so he shouldn't be hating on Floyd. Honestly, Nards has been one of the boggest Floyd cok gobblers in the past year+ and now it sounds like "business" with his comments towards the Berto choice.


Bernard is just telling it like it is. Make no excuses for Floyd it is what it is.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Cormega said:


> That's only because a bunch of morons thought Pacquiao would "give a good fight for the fans" like your clown ass idol said he would. They were all sold a bill of goods.


People aren't stupid. They know a boring ass fight when they see one.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I noticed he picked up pace around the 5 min mark and back again around 7:10. Constantly being mobile but usually in distance to strike. Last time I can remember uppercuts this frequently is against Canelo. Would be fun if he fought Berto like this but I'm hoping the fight will be as or more entertaining than Floyd's usual fights 140 and below. SO many people forget before WW he was a boxer-puncher.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Nards knows part of his longevity was fighting 75% cans during his MW reign, so he shouldn't be hating on Floyd. Honestly, Nards has been one of the boggest Floyd cok gobblers in the past year+ and now it sounds like "business" with his comments towards the Berto choice.


lol 4 days ago

http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-mayweather-earned-right-retire-with-berto--94984


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bernard is just telling it like it is. Make no excuses for Floyd it is what it is.


Bernard telling it like it is http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-mayweather-earned-right-retire-with-berto--94984


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bernard telling it like it is http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-mayweather-earned-right-retire-with-berto--94984


remember how months ago you was talking bout how being a massive AZZhole, jerk, and dick like Floyd draws in bitches

Ishe exposes how ronda wanting the bbc






@bballchump11


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It was still more entertaining that 95% of Floyd fights. Id rather watch that than Guerrero again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


You enjoy quitters; to each their own.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bernard is just telling it like it is. Make no excuses for Floyd it is what it is.


Then he should qualify the statement by noting how almost all the greats cherry picked at some time or another. SRL said it clearly and I have mad respect for him because he did.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

church11 said:


> lol 4 days ago
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-mayweather-earned-right-retire-with-berto--94984


Couldn't agree more with Nards because he's telling you from the athlete's competitive perspective and business perspective. He knows being a "pro" is different now than it was then. Even if he doesn't retire it's not like Floyd is fighting a bum. My only knock is the PPV, but this is a business and you can't hate for the path he's taken.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> You enjoy quitters; to each their own.


No more farsical than sucker punching a special needs kid.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It has to be a untrue. He likes to exaggerate, but even i had to pause and think about it. My counting guys who fought in one division also


Maybe he meant every division HE fought in, specifically 130, 135, 140, 147 and 154. Has anybody else done it from 130 to 154?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Maybe he meant every division HE fought in, specifically 130, 135, 140, 147 and 154. Has anybody else done it from 130 to 154?


Did Oscar win a title at 130?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Did Oscar win a title at 130?


No 135 was his first

Oscar beat Sturm at 160 to claim his fifth division but no title at 130.

Pacquiao did but he won the IBO from Hatton at 140 and a vacant WBC belt from Margarito at 154.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you guys really that new to boxing or just trying hard to deny that Oscars is officially a 6 div champ?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Did Oscar win a title at 130?


He won the WBO 130 belt.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Are you guys really that new to boxing or just trying hard to deny that Oscars is officially a 6 div champ?


Oh duh I'm an idiot..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd still throwing dirt at #48


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd still throwing dirt at #48 [/URL]


He seem weird as hell in that interview. Is he on drugs

and fuck that foo #48 too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13608641/floyd-mayweather-andre-berto-fight-more-2100-seats-available-low-ticket-prices


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13608641/floyd-mayweather-andre-berto-fight-more-2100-seats-available-low-ticket-prices


 @bballchump11

See that CHB's biggest flomo. 2100 seats available and you are studying for exams..

Da fuck outta here bro.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Is anyone else having problem recording this fight in HD on BoxNation??? I can set the planner to record in SD but it wont let me in HD :huh


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hope Berto 'BUster Douglas' Mayweather on sunday


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## get.your.own.pen (Sep 9, 2015)

In order for the boxing industry to compete with MMA, Congrats to Floyd Mayweather for officially changing the boxing industry according to:

https://sites.google.com/site/floydmayweatherifforpurists/

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> See that CHB's biggest flomo. 2100 seats available and you are studying for exams..
> 
> Da fuck outta here bro.


school sucks


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think is gonna be the best Floyd fight since cotto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I think is gonna be the best Floyd fight since cotto


:rofl Berto hasn't even earned a rematch with his daddy, Jesus Soto Karass.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl Berto hasn't even earned a rematch with his daddy, Jesus Soto Karass.


That has nothing to do with what I just said.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> That has nothing to do with what I just said.


You said this will be the best Floyd fight since Cotto. Cotto is, you know, actually a talented fighter. Berto isn't. This is the guy that hasn't even worked his way up the ladder for a rematch with his daddy JSK.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You said this will be the best Floyd fight since Cotto. Cotto is, you know, actually a talented fighter. Berto isn't. This is the guy that hasn't even worked his way up the ladder for a rematch with his daddy JSK.


is Pacquiao less talented than DeMarcus Corley or Emmanuel Augustus?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> is Pacquiao less talented than DeMarcus Corley or Emmanuel Augustus?


Nice straw-man, ******.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Nice straw-man, ******.


why you getting mad because I shot down you dumbass argument? You don't have to be the most talented fighter to bring out an exciting fight from Mayweather. Floyd had wars with N'dou, Augustus, Corley, Maidana, Chavez, etc.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> why you getting mad because I shot down you dumbass argument? You don't have to be the most talented fighter to bring out an exciting fight from Mayweather. Floyd had wars with N'dou, Augustus, Corley, Maidana, Chavez, etc.


What kind of college did you graduate from? Was one of the requirements that you had to color between the lines?

Plus, you also go on to talk about these wars, but Mayweather's style isn't like what it was back in the lower weights. I actually have to tell that to one of the biggest Flomos on this site atsch. Plus, Maidana is a better fighter than Andre Berto, that cannot be argued. So yeah, you brought up an argument that doesn't even fucking make sense on top of that.

I already said. Don't step up to me unless you have something to say that you've put thought into. Seriously, I think Flea Man was right about you having that extra chromosome.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What kind of college did you graduate from? Was one of the requirements that you had to color between the lines?
> 
> Plus, you also go on to talk about these wars, but Mayweather's style isn't like what it was back in the lower weights. I actually have to tell that to one of the biggest Flomos on this site atsch. Plus, Maidana is a better fighter than Andre Berto, that cannot be argued. So yeah, you brought up an argument that doesn't even fucking make sense on top of that.
> 
> I already said. Don't step up to me unless you have something to say that you've put thought into. Seriously, I think Flea Man was right about you having that extra chromosome.


It's a common trait for men with small penises to get real offensive easily. This would explain why you're going off on this trivial tirade and your beta like tendencies. And Maidana being better than Berto doesn't mean anything as I have already proved that talent level doesn't dictate how entertaining a Mayweather fight will be. Mayweather's style back then made him get into a relatively boring fight with Victorina Sosa and then go into a war against N'Dou his very next fight.

And I don't really have to think much when I talk to you because shooting down the crap you say usually takes just a couple of words.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


:smile


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> school sucks


You said that the last 6 fights lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> You said that the last 6 fights lol


lol I know. Next week I have my first test in graduate school and the career fair. Since my job takes up a lot of time, I need any free time I have studying


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's a common trait for men with small penises to get real offensive easily. This would explain why you're going off on this trivial tirade and your beta like tendencies. And Maidana being better than Berto doesn't mean anything as I have already proved that talent level doesn't dictate how entertaining a Mayweather fight will be. Mayweather's style back then made him get into a relatively boring fight with Victorina Sosa and then go into a war against N'Dou his very next fight.
> 
> And I don't really have to think much when I talk to you because shooting down the crap you say usually takes just a couple of words.


First, you talk about wanting to see a picture of me, and now, you are talking about my fucking dick. You want to argue with me or you want to fuck me? Step off my nuts, ******. :rofl



> And I don't really have to think much...


Yeah, you really don't. You come off as dumb regardless of the circumstances. Whatever, though. I'm not about to get into a back-and-forth about a fight and a fighter I give two shits about.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> is Pacquiao less talented than DeMarcus Corley or Emmanuel Augustus?


Lol I swear right before I seen your post I was about to say, u don't have to be elite to make fights more entertaining. Like the fight with Corley


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll read your post later Fili-box, I have to wake up in 5 hours


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol I swear right before I seen your post I was about to say, u don't have to be elite to make fights more entertaining. Like the fight with Corley


yeah exactly. That's obvious to some people, but I guess you have to understand boxing to realize that


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with the flomos here, Mayweather knows there is no threat from Bumto in this fight so will probably open up and be more aggressive making this a more entertaining fight than usual. If he does decide to pot shot and dance around like he always does though it will be "oh another masterclass from TBE, he DESTROYED Berto" so you can't really win, Mayweather is the only fighter I know who can apparently "Destroy" a guy yet leave them unscathed.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I agree with the flomos here, Mayweather knows there is no threat from Bumto in this fight so will probably open up and be more aggressive making this a more entertaining fight than usual. If he does decide to pot shot and dance around like he always does though it will be "oh another masterclass from TBE, he DESTROYED Berto" so you can't really win, Mayweather is the only fighter I know who can apparently "Destroy" a guy yet leave them unscathed.


so 70 percent ko ratio career 147 hgh berto is less of a threat than 46 percent ko previous fw champ robert guerrero?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> First, you talk about wanting to see a picture of me, and now, you are talking about my fucking dick. You want to argue with me or you want to fuck me? Step off my nuts, ******. :rofl
> 
> Yeah, you really don't. You come off as dumb regardless of the circumstances. Whatever, though. I'm not about to get into a back-and-forth about a fight and a fighter I give two shits about.


what's it like to be woman sized?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Dan Rafael called it Fluid Mayweather


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Dan Rafael called it Fluid Mayweather


Fighthype said nothing. Because they're not actually reporters but the nut swinging media arm that wouldn't let a thing like journalistic integrity ruin their access.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

This fight is tomorrow lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto 145
Mayweather 146


































Berto is the first guy to be more ripped than Floyd in years


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the most low profile Mayweather fight in fuckin years.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> This is the most low profile Mayweather fight in fuckin years.


It's weird. The almost non-existent pressure on Berto manages to decrease.

As a boxing fan, doling out the cash for this because:
* last chance to see Mayweather. One thing you have to give the guy credit for is being the best of his era and a master of his technique. The game will miss him (but it will survive - and probably thrive without him)
* I like the undercard. Groves-Jack; Salido-Martinez II are entertaining matchups. There should be at least one stoppage in there.
* Berto is a world class fighter. Sure he's not on a hot streak, but he's not the scrub he's been made out to be. I don't think he's the million to 1 no hoper he's being made out to be (I'll give you a (still convincing) 5-1). Bottom line: he won't do worse than Pacquiao.

Excited to see a hall of fame career ride into the sunset, even more exicited to see what comes next. Hopefully it's the best fighting the best and not the best jockying for position to fight Floyd (by playing it safe *ahem*Khan*ahem*).


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

This isn't his last fight ffs. Maybe for a year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd invited her to the fight probably trying to raise his profile with women.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd invited her to the fight probably trying to raise his profile with women.


Will he smack her around like he does other women?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trail said:


> Will he smack her around like he does other women?


only if she azzks him to do so. Some females find it pleasure to be smacked around


----------

